# Coolest Summer I can remember...



## mal (Jul 17, 2014)

In Colorado...

Anyone else experiencing the same?...

Spring was downright cold.



peace...


----------



## SSDD (Jul 17, 2014)

Okra likes it hot...my okra is growing great but not producing much because it isn't getting hot and staying hot.   Heats up for a day or two and then cools off....down in the 60's here in central NC last night...not typical at all.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jul 17, 2014)

Its a bloody heatwave over here, we live 10 mile away from the Hoylake Open so you will see it on your sports news.
Its 11.20am and 27c 

Saturday is going to be a nightmare with torrential rain


----------



## mal (Jul 17, 2014)

It really has been a cool year... Since last year.  We were still getting really heavy snows in the Mountains pushing into the beginning of Summer.

We went through a pretty Severe Drought and Heat Wave over a Decade ago and I remember people saying this was the way of the Future, blah, blah, blah...

Now those same Asscunts are Complaining about how "it's not like Summer this year" and "When is this rain and cool weather going to stop so I can go to the lake or Waterworld"...

When it's 95 again next week the Parks will be empty... Like they always are.

I Hate Humans.



peace...


----------



## G.T. (Jul 17, 2014)

Last like 4-5 years it went right from Winter to 85 degree humidity in NY, but this particular year we actually got a Spring and good rains and what not. 

This summer has not been too bad with humidity so far either, save for a couple of days here and there. It's been great.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 17, 2014)

Two 90 degree days all summer here in NewYorkistan. Low 90's to boot. People are in wtf mode all the time. Global warming jokes are the norm now amongst virtually everybody.......standard jokes of the day at bars and in the 7-11's.

Its been devastating to the AGW climate crusaders since so few people out there give a flying shit about the science. Since reality is 95% perception, at least here in NewYorkistan, absolutely NOBODY is an alarmist anymore. After all.......in general, people don't like to look like mental cases.


----------



## mal (Jul 17, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Two 90 degree days all summer here in NewYorkistan. Low 90's to boot. People are in wtf mode all the time. Global warming jokes are the norm now amongst virtually everybody.......standard jokes of the day at bars and in the 7-11's.
> 
> Its been devastating to the AGW climate crusaders since so few people out there give a flying shit about the science. Since reality is 95% perception, at least here in NewYorkistan, absolutely NOBODY is an alarmist anymore. After all.......in general, people don't like to look like mental cases.



The algorians will just tell you it's Hot in Palm Desert right now... And dry.

And wherever else on the Planet they can point to a dry and hot cycle.

Latest Data Shows Arctic Sea Ice Volume Has Increased

^Arctic Ice being 50% thicker from 2012 to 2013 won't be where they will be pointing though. 



peace...


----------



## mamooth (Jul 17, 2014)

Actually, because we're honest and intelligent, we'll keep pointing to the global average, like we've always done. June 2014 is either the hottest June ever or 3rd hottest, depending which algorithm you use.

Dishonest cherrypicking fallacies, we leave those to folks like Mal. After all, since all the science always disagrees with deniers, the dishonest cherrypicking is all they've got.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2014)

mal said:


> In Colorado...
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same?...
> 
> ...




Don't JINX it, dammit.

July 17 and 73° at noon - I'm loving it.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 17, 2014)

The last summer this cold was during an El Nino year - which I hope this one becomes.

We need rain!


----------



## Valerie (Jul 17, 2014)

is it the polar vortex or did starqueesha do a cannonball in the arctic ocean?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2014)

boedicca said:


> The last summer this cold was during an El Nino year - which I hope this one becomes.
> 
> We need rain!



You are in luck.

Dr. Jeff Masters' WunderBlog : An El Niño Coming in 2014? | Weather Underground


----------



## SSDD (Jul 17, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Actually, because we're honest and intelligent, we'll keep pointing to the global average, like we've always done. June 2014 is either the hottest June ever or 3rd hottest, depending which algorithm you use.
> 
> Dishonest cherrypicking fallacies, we leave those to folks like Mal. After all, since all the science always disagrees with deniers, the dishonest cherrypicking is all they've got.



There is nothing honest, or intelligent at all about an average global temperature...on earth the temperature can range 150 degrees or more at different places at the same time....the idea of an average representing the temperature of earth is both dishonest and laughable.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 17, 2014)

It's been cooler here in Houston this year as well.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 17, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Actually, because we're honest and intelligent, we'll keep pointing to the global average, like we've always done.




You take a bow s0n and just coninue to do what youve been doing!!!


----------



## Kosh (Jul 17, 2014)

Actually many places around the globe have been cooler than normal, but I bet when the AGW church posts their data, they will try and show that it was one of the warmest years on record..


----------



## Crick (Jul 17, 2014)

There's a big box in my kitchen that's astoundingly cold.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 17, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Actually many places around the globe have been cooler than normal, but I bet when the AGW church posts their data, they will try and show that it was one of the warmest years on record..



Nah, they'll just say that cool weather is caused by global warming.


----------



## Crick (Jul 17, 2014)

As can be seen from a number of sources, the average temperature of the globe has NOT gone down.  We are NOT cooling off.  There's no need to make up silly answers.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 17, 2014)

Crick said:


> As can be seen from a number of sources, the average temperature of the globe has NOT gone down.  We are NOT cooling off.  There's no need to make up silly answers.



Yet another lie by the AGW cult..






It is often reported that the temperature of the earth is higher the past 20 years than it has ever been in history. This is simply not true, nor has it ever been. Hundreds of research studies using ice cores, pollen sedimentation, tree rings, etc. have shown that there were dozens of periods in the past 11,000 years (the Holocene period) that earth's temperature was warmer than it is today. Earth's temperature was very much warmer at least four times during the current interglacial period.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 17, 2014)

LMFAO......the people have been hearing about this "averages" crap for years!!! Not impressing anybody........

How do we know?


Because only 20% of Americans think the science is settled!!! 20%......Only!!!!!!

Only 20% Think Debate About Global Warming Is Over - Rasmussen Reports?





*20% s0ns!!!!!!!*




Talk about not making their case.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 18, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Actually many places around the globe have been cooler than normal, but I bet when the AGW church posts their data, they will try and show that it was one of the warmest years on record..



And many more have been far warmer than normal. That is what makes averages. 110 in Ashland, Oregon is not going to make 40 in Minnesota any warmer. But it will make the average between them 75 degrees.

The warming that is driving climate change is creating a situation where the weather swings are wider and wilder, with an overall warming. Just as predicted. So, one place is signifantly cooler than normal, while another is setting heat records. And another is setting flooding records while the other is in prolonged drought. And, down the road a couple of years, the situations for the places are reversed. 

In the meantime, the 'sceptics' continue to say nothing is happening while the governments and private insurance companies tally up more weather damage costs every year.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 18, 2014)

mal said:


> In Colorado...
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same?...
> 
> ...



yuppers


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 18, 2014)

And we are having a warm summer in Oregon. So?


----------



## Crick (Jul 18, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > As can be seen from a number of sources, the average temperature of the globe has NOT gone down.  We are NOT cooling off.  There's no need to make up silly answers.
> ...



What does it say across the top of your graph?  It says

*"Earth's Temperature for the Past 11,000 Years"*

And what does it say across the bottom of your graph?  It says

*"Adopted from numerous Vostok, Antarctica data sets"*

Can you explain to us, Kosh, how data solely from Vostok can provide a measure of the temperature over the entire Earth?

Can you explain to us, Kosh, how after having been informed of the patent, undeniable falsehood (ie, LIE) in this graph, you continue to post it?


----------



## SSDD (Jul 18, 2014)

Crick said:


> As can be seen from a number of sources, the average temperature of the globe has NOT gone down.  We are NOT cooling off.  There's no need to make up silly answers.



According to which tampered record?  Oh, right...they have all been tampered with.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 18, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> And many more have been far warmer than normal. That is what makes averages. 110 in Ashland, Oregon is not going to make 40 in Minnesota any warmer. But it will make the average between them 75 degrees.



What is the "normal" temperature on planet earth?  Try answering one question honestly...I know it is a hell of a stretch for someone as inherently dishonest as you, but give it a shot.  Look at the mean temp for earth across its history...not just during ice ages as you typically do.  Isn't the normal temperature on planet earth at least 5 or 6 degrees warmer than the present?  Wasn't the temperature closer to 7 degrees warmer just prior to the beginning of the present ice age?


----------



## SSDD (Jul 18, 2014)

Crick said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



So if someone provided you with a list of studies done at locations across the whole earth that agree with the vostok cores you would agree that the present isn't particularly warm and certainly not unprecedented?


----------



## Crick (Jul 18, 2014)

My point here is that Kosh's unattributed graphic is a complete lie.

If I wanted to look at our best estimates of global temperatures during the Holocene, I would look at the work of Marcott and Shakun, not Kosh's crap.  

I have stated on numerous occasions that I do not particularly care that temperatures have been high or even higher in the distant past.  I care more to see what human civilization has been through, particularly modern human civilization.  But, even there, at no time in the past has human culture existed in the state in which it exists today, re population, population distribution, food and water supplies, military tensions, other environmental stressors and so forth.  I will not be comforted to find it was warm in 1100 AD and neither should you.


----------



## mal (Jul 18, 2014)

Supposed to be pushing 100 by Tuesday here in Denver... I will Certainly see my Liberal Friends who attend the Church of Global Warming letting me know that it is Proof that algore was right... 

There will probably be an algore Sighting or two. 



peace...


----------



## Votto (Jul 18, 2014)

mal said:


> In Colorado...
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same?...
> 
> ...



It's the damned climate change I tell ya!!

Thanks to human beings, the climate now changes constantly.

Incidentally, the weather pattern better change or we are looking at -40 wind chills during the coming winter again.

That should about finish me off.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 18, 2014)

Lets face it.....th climate nutters threw far too many bombs between 2000 and 2007......dozens of doomsday bs projections that fell flat on their faces. Evidently people were keeping score.

So now in 2014, when people are going out in mid-summer and needing a hoodie to keep warm at  night, the climate k00ks look like climate k00ks. That's the way it works.......the same perceptions that made the case for the climate crusaders related to weather ( had them buying the Gore hoax) is the same exact thing that has made people tune out global warming completely. The irony is fucking hysterical.

This is why in 2014, the skeptics are dominating the conversation.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 18, 2014)

Global warming became Climate Change, which became Climate disruption and is now Climate Chaos.   This covers both warming and cooling.   It explains not only winter and summer, but fall and spring as well.  It's all climate chaos.  If it rains, it's chaos, if it doesn't rain its chaos.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 18, 2014)

Crick said:


> My point here is that Kosh's unattributed graphic is a complete lie.



If there are peer reviewed studies from all over the globe that confirm warmer periods in the past 11,000 years or so, it is still a lie, even though it is accurate?



Crick said:


> If I wanted to look at our best estimates of global temperatures during the Holocene, I would at the work of Marcott and Shakun, not Kosh's crap.



You would pick one over dozens that say something else?  Why, because the dozens don't say what you want to hear?



Crick said:


> have stated on numerous occasions that I do not particularly care that temperatures have been high or even higher in the distant past.  I care more to see what human civilization has been through, particularly modern human civilization.  But, even there, at no time in the past has human culture existed in the state in which it exists today, re population, population distribution, food and water supplies, military tensions, other environmental stressors and so forth.  I will not be comforted to find it was warm in 1100 AD and neither should you.



If temperatures have been higher in the past, without human help, you can't make a rational argument that it is humans this time based on some untested, unprovable hypothesis based on politics rather than science.  You don't know why it was warmer in the past, and you don't know why it is warmer now.  You are making politically motivated guesses.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 18, 2014)

Crick said:


> My point here is that Kosh's unattributed graphic is a complete lie.
> 
> If I wanted to look at our best estimates of global temperatures during the Holocene, I would look at the work of Marcott and Shakun, not Kosh's crap.
> 
> I have stated on numerous occasions that I do not particularly care that temperatures have been high or even higher in the distant past.  I care more to see what human civilization has been through, particularly modern human civilization.  But, even there, at no time in the past has human culture existed in the state in which it exists today, re population, population distribution, food and water supplies, military tensions, other environmental stressors and so forth.  I will not be comforted to find it was warm in 1100 AD and neither should you.



Actually it is attributed even says so in the graphic..

The fact that anti-science AGW crowd can not accept that CO2 has no real affect on climate destroys their religious beliefs..


----------



## mal (Jul 18, 2014)

Anything not Statistically "normal" anywhere on the Earth is "Climate Change" and it's Big Fat Bald White Oil ('merica's) Fault and we should be Punished.

The sooner the Priviledged this Country are Suffering in Third World Conditions the better.



peace...


----------



## Valerie (Jul 18, 2014)

mal said:


> Anything not Statistically "normal" anywhere on the Earth is "Climate Change" and it's Big Fat Bald White Oil ('merica's) Fault and we should be Punished.
> 
> *The sooner the Priviledged this Country are Suffering in Third World Conditions the better.*
> 
> ...






so what kind of 'suffering' are you wishing upon your fellow Americans, exactly?

(it's spelled *privileged* by the way... no d!)


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 18, 2014)

Forest Fires In Northwest Canada Burning At 'Unprecedented' Levels

Perhaps not surprisingly then, the current Northwest Territories fires have been fueled by hot and dry weather. Yellowknife&#8217;s June high temperatures were 3.8°F above normal highs while rainfall was only 15 percent of normal. Through July 15, high temperatures have been running 4°F above July averages and the city has only seen 2 percent of its normal rainfall for the month. While these conditions can't be tied specifically to climate change, they're in line with those trends.

The fires have shut down parts of territory&#8217;s Highway 3, a main thoroughfare, and inundated Yellowknife with a thick haze of smoke and ash. The city&#8217;s 19,000 residents are also under a health warning. At points last week, the smoke plume was whisked south across the provinces of Alberta and Saskatchewan and even reaching the Dakotas, 2,000 miles away.

*I went up that highway in 1975. Wonderful place, Yellowknife.*

Of the 186 wildfires in the Northwest Territories to-date this year, 156 of them are currently burning. That includes the Birch Creek Fire complex, which stretches over 250,000 acres.

The amount of acres burned in the Northwest Territories is six times greater than the 25-year average to-date according to data from the Canadian Interagency Forest Fire Center.

Boreal forests like those in the Northwest Territories are burning at rates "unprecedented" in the past 10,000 years according to the authors of a study put out last year. The northern reaches of the globe are warming at twice the rate as areas closer to the equator, and those hotter conditions are contributing to more widespread burns.

The combined boreal forests of Canada, Europe, Russia and Alaska, account for 30 percent of the world&#8217;s carbon stored in land, carbon that's taken up to centuries to store. Forest fires like those currently raging in the Northwest Territories, as well as ones in 2012 and 2013 in Russia, can release that stored carbon into the atmosphere and contribute to global warming. Warmer temperatures can in turn create a feedback loop, priming forests for wildfires that release more carbon into the atmosphere and cause more warming. The Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change's landmark climate report released earlier this year indicates that for every 1.8°F rise in temperatures, wildfire activity is expected to double.


----------



## Toro (Jul 18, 2014)

It's barely broken 90F most days here in north Florida.

Last summer was also cool.  We had lots of rain.  The people bitched and complained, but I didn't mind.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 18, 2014)

Toro said:


> It's barely broken 90F most days here in north Florida.
> 
> Last summer was also cool.  We had lots of rain.  The people bitched and complained, but I didn't mind.





sure beats being on fire!


----------



## MaryL (Jul 18, 2014)

mal said:


> In Colorado...
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same?...
> 
> ...



I live in Colorado too, for the last 55+ years. The last 15 years have been rather toasty. Not to mention all the forest fires in the last few years, since the Hayman fire. The smoke and ashes. Up until a few short moths ago, it's been rather...warm up in here, as the kids say. But it has been of lately, cool. For a few short days.  The polar vortex and all that. But it's supposed to get rather warm and back to the dry 90's for the rest of the summer. Let's see where that goes. Global warming back on track.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 18, 2014)

I lived through the flood of 65, my daddy (born and bred in Denver) held me and reassured me  that I wouldn't be harmed.  My dad was my hero, served  in WWII and was wounded in WWII and received  a purple heart and all that. I have seen the climate change here. In more ways than one. Politically, morally, ethically, any way you choose. This isn't what I saw as the future in 2014.


----------



## Crick (Jul 19, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > My point here is that Kosh's unattributed graphic is a complete lie.
> ...



At this point in time, Shakun and Marcott's work is the best that's been done.  If you have other peer reviewed studies, let's see the links.



Crick said:


> have stated on numerous occasions that I do not particularly care that temperatures have been high or even higher in the distant past.  I care more to see what human civilization has been through, particularly modern human civilization.  But, even there, at no time in the past has human culture existed in the state in which it exists today, re population, population distribution, food and water supplies, military tensions, other environmental stressors and so forth.  I will not be comforted to find it was warm in 1100 AD and neither should you.





SSDD said:


> If temperatures have been higher in the past, without human help, you can't make a rational argument that it is humans this time based on some untested, unprovable hypothesis based on politics rather than science.  You don't know why it was warmer in the past, and you don't know why it is warmer now.  You are making politically motivated guesses.



Your logic is that of a second grader.  The greenhouse effect is based on science, complete with predictions, experimentation and repeatability.  No politics involved.  That their have been periods in the past in which it warmed without greenhouse gases to get the ball rolling is simply an indication that other factors (like Milankovitch cycles) can warm the planet.  It is most assuredly NOT an indication that no other cause is possible.  Again, no politics involved.

I am not making politically motivated guesses.  I am taking the opinions of the world's experts in this field as having merit.  You seem to be assuming - without evidence - that the opinion of the world's experts is flawed.  You have accepted a view regarding AGW that is NOT supported by the world's experts, that is NOT supported by successful predictions, experimentation or repeatability.  And, not surprisingly, there is a much stronger political correlation to your opinion than there is to mine.  I guarantee you that the 97% of climate scientists that accept AGW includes a fair number of Republicans.


----------



## joshuah (Jul 19, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> The amount of acres burned in the Northwest Territories is six times greater than the 25-year average to-date according to data from the Canadian Interagency Forest Fire Center



Interesting, I'll have to look up those stats. I know US wildfires this year are on the lowest pace of the last 11+ years. CA is bigger and probably less influenced by man-caused fires.

National Interagency Fire Center


----------



## SSDD (Jul 19, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Forest Fires In Northwest Canada Burning At 'Unprecedented' Levels
> 
> Perhaps not surprisingly then, the current Northwest Territories fires have been fueled by hot and dry weather. Yellowknifes June high temperatures were 3.8°F above normal highs while rainfall was only 15 percent of normal. Through July 15, high temperatures have been running 4°F above July averages and the city has only seen 2 percent of its normal rainfall for the month. While these conditions can't be tied specifically to climate change, they're in line with those trends.
> 
> ...



Typical climate change hysteria and complete malarky. I guess those government funded idiot researchers never bothered to actually check with the fire service regarding what is normal in forest fires. There is actually a set of four fire regimes and the current fires are certainly not unprecedented according to that set of regimes.

People are being increasingly turned off by you idiots because it is all climate change hysteria all the time...everything is unprecedented to you people and you could get away with it at one time but now even the homeless can visit a library and fact check your crap in a matter of minutes and see that everything you say is a lie.


Frequent, low-severity fires are those that recur, on average, every 30 years or less, and kill less than 80% of the overstory trees each time (Brown 2000). These fires tend to carry through the forest understory and therefore do not substantially change the structure of the dominant forest vegetation. 

Moderate-frequency, mixed-severity fire regimes are characterized by fires with average fire-free intervals ranging from about 30 to 100 years (Arno et al. 2000), whereas infrequent, mixed-severity fire regimes are characterized by fires that recur at average intervals greater than 100 years. Mixed severity fires either cause selective mortality of dominant vegetation, depending on different tree species' susceptibility to fire, or vary between low and high severity in space or time (Brown 2000).

infrequent, high-severity fires tend to recur at intervals of 100 to 400 years in the northern Rocky Mountains. Few of the overstory trees (<20%, Brown 2000) survive most fires. By killing most overstory trees, such fires usually set the stage for the generation of new forests, which is why they are also commonly referred to as "stand-replacement" burns (Smith and Fischer 1997). These fires often burn through tree crowns, leaving swaths of charred, standing dead trees in their wake. However, some fires that carry though the understory may kill a sufficient number of overstory trees to be considered high-severity. Typically these "lethal" understory fires kill trees by burning slowly or deep enough into the ground to damage tree roots or other crucial low tissue.

By the way, your "unprecedented' fire is stretched through (not has consumed) 250,000 acres.  As recently as 2002, a fire in the Syskiyou National Forest actually burned 500,000 acres.  Unprecedented my ass.

And as fires in Canada go, the present fire is small time.  An estimated 3 million acres burned in 1825 and a fire in northern Ontario burned almost 700,000 acres in 1948 and produced smoke so dense that the streetlights in Texas turned on.  Then in 1911 another fire burned almost 500,000 acres.  

In Alberta, 2001 a fire burned almost 300,000 acres.

A series of fires in Alaska in 2004 burned nearly 5 million acres.  

The only thing unprecedented regarding the climate is how low you people will go in an effort to scare people...people who, by the way are laughing at you.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 19, 2014)

Crick said:


> At this point in time, Shakun and Marcott's work is the best that's been done.  If you have other peer reviewed studies, let's see the links.



Based on what?...the fact that it supports your position?  That paper was a joke and their fabrication was discovered within hours of the paper's release.

Hell, here is one just published in Patern Recognition in Physics that looks art more than 250 proxy studies across the globe and finds that the MWP was both global and warmer than the present.

http://pattern-recognition-in-physics.com/pub/prp-2-36-2014.pdf



> From the applied viewpoint, the values and the significance of the TVP estimation are satisfactory in most cases, while temperature breaks and peaks suggest widespread
> rejection of the hockey-stick hypothesis. In fact,
> single break points in no case detect structural change at or around RWP dates, while less than 10% of the highest peak dates of the CCP series enter the 20th century. Rather, temperature breaks and peaks are centered within the Middle Ages so that, given the large geographical scope covered by the available data, we may conclude that the MWP was a global phenomenon significantly warmer than the RWP, as demonstrated also by the large amount of referenced authors.



How many more would you like and from which areas of the world...You name the regions and I will provide the published studies finding that the present isn't unprecedented or even unusual.




Crick said:


> logic is that of a second grader.  The greenhouse effect is based on science, complete with predictions, experimentation and repeatability.



Bullshit....a long list of failed predictions...no experiment that demonstrates the hypothesis...nor has the greenhouse effect ever been measured or quantified...and repeatability is a joke because climate scientists won't release their data because someone might find something wrong with it....I am laughing out loud....great donkey laughs in your face crick ham...you have indeed become a first class joke.



Crick said:


> No politics involved.



Are you that blind and stupid or that big of a liar?


----------



## SSDD (Jul 19, 2014)

Crick said:


> joshuah said:
> 
> 
> > CA is bigger and probably less influenced by man-caused fires.
> ...



He was talking about  canada, not california you idiot.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 19, 2014)

joshuah said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The amount of acres burned in the Northwest Territories is six times greater than the 25-year average to-date according to data from the Canadian Interagency Forest Fire Center
> ...



That was yesterday. 

NWCC :: Home

?Cauldron of Hell? as Fires Rage Across Washington State - ABC News


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 19, 2014)

Worst wildfire season in decades in Canada?s Northwest Territories | Alaska Dispatch

According to the Canadian Interagency Forest Fire Center, there have been 31 new fires in the past 24 hours across Canada, over 2,500 so far this year and well over 2.47 million acres burned to date, early in the season.

According to Flannigan, in recent years, about 8,000 fires burn about 4.9 million acres of land each year in Canada. That&#8217;s about double the annual average of just 40 years ago, he says.

Canada&#8217;s senior climatologist, Dave Phillips, says the southern Northwest Territories is experiencing the hottest, driest summer in some 50 years.

The extremely hot dry weather in the interior and north of British Columbia is now contributing to the spread of a number of fires in that west coast province.

Phillips adds the kind of weather seen this year is what global warming modeling predicted for 40 years from now.

*Looks like ol' STDD doesn't know what he is talking about.*


----------



## Crick (Jul 19, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > joshuah said:
> ...



I see.  Mea culpa.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 19, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Hell, here is one just published in Patern Recognition in Physics



Oh, you mean the Journal that was shuttered and disavowed by the publisher, to preserve their reputation, after they found the denier editors were using it for brazen pal review of bad science.

PRP - Home

Ironic, it is, that the deniers who accuse others of pal review so readily are actually the ones who get caught doing it over and over. If a denier accuses mainstream scientists of something bad, it's almost always because they've been the ones doing it. They can't imagine anyone else isn't as dishonest as themselves.

(Naturally, deniers claim the closing of the journal was part of the vast conspiracy against them.)



> How many more would you like and from which areas of the world...You name the regions and I will provide the published studies finding that the present isn't unprecedented or even unusual.



You mean you'll cherrypick one year in one spot and claim it means something. Those outside of your cult instantly recognize the deception you're attempting.


----------



## Darp (Jul 19, 2014)

City by city in tiny data, but the big data does show Global Warming models were wrong over last 15 years.

Solar activity in a big driver of earth temps.  The sun has gone quiet, check on the sun spot photos in last week, search on SUN GONE QUIET to find the articles about that.


----------



## Darp (Jul 19, 2014)

Flashback from the Washington Post, July 9, 1971, a NASA scientist using a "computer program developed by Dr. James Hansen" predicted an ice age would occur within 50-60 years.  

Yes that is the exact same chief scientist for Al Gore, his computer models were wrong then and wrong today


----------



## mamooth (Jul 19, 2014)

Darp said:


> City by city in tiny data, but the big data does show Global Warming models were wrong over last 15 years.



Since the data shows strong warming, I wonder who feeds you such nonsense.



> Solar activity in a big driver of earth temps.  The sun has gone quiet, check on the sun spot photos in last week, search on SUN GONE QUIET to find the articles about that.



The earth is warming strongly, and you blame it on a quiet sun? That makes no sense. If temps keep rising even as the sun is cooling, that makes the case for global warming even more strongly.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 19, 2014)

Darp said:


> Flashback from the Washington Post, July 9, 1971, a NASA scientist using a "computer program developed by Dr. James Hansen" predicted an ice age would occur within 50-60 years.
> 
> Yes that is the exact same chief scientist for Al Gore, his computer models were wrong then and wrong today



Some denier urban legends just won't die. No matter how often your debunk them, there's always a new generation of brainwashed denier cultists anxious to repeat them.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 19, 2014)

Another non-summer day here in New York!! Mid-July and I'm considering just wearing jeans and not shorts down in Port Jefferson tonight. Fucked up. For my whole life tomorrow would be a no-brainer beach day but perhaps not tomorrow.......this blows. In desperate need of some global warming here in New York!!


----------



## Toro (Jul 19, 2014)

It's been wonderfully cool here in north Florida.  Well, relatively speaking.  It's been barely above the 90s this week.  I might have to put on a jacket when I go cycling tonight!


----------



## SSDD (Jul 21, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> *Looks like ol' STDD doesn't know what he is talking about.*



So now its decades...not unprecedented in history...looks more like you and yours lied in an effort to scare people.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 21, 2014)

mamooth said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, here is one just published in Patern Recognition in Physics
> ...



Got anything to say about the content of the paper or is a logical fallacy all you are capable of?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 21, 2014)

Another non-beach day on Long Island.....sky clear as a bell but cool here on the north shore = chilly on the ocean. I expect to freeze my balls off here from Oct to May here, but this is getting stoopid ridiculous.


----------



## mal (Jul 21, 2014)

Mid to upper 90's all week... At least I was in the hills over the weekend where it rained every afternoon.

So much so on Saturday that 24 got closed down again for a mudslide.

We were on our way to the Garden of the Gods, damn it!



peace...


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice not to sweat even while setting this year..


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 24, 2014)

September weather returning to most of US next week >>>

September in July: Big cold front to bring stellar weather next week



This should really fire the folks up to be calling their representative to do something about global warming.


In New York, this will end up being the summer that wasn't.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 25, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> September weather returning to most of US next week >>>
> 
> September in July: Big cold front to bring stellar weather next week
> 
> ...



Same for Chicago!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2014)

It's hot here in SoCal. Cooking.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 25, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It's hot here in SoCal. Cooking.



most likely due to the continued la nina.  It is the weather pattern and continues through today.    Follow the polar vortex.  When it sweeps down through Chicago, So Cali will see heat.  It's how the globe works IMO!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2014)

jc456 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > It's hot here in SoCal. Cooking.
> ...



I just call it "summer."


----------



## jc456 (Jul 25, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



When it's hot here, it's what I call it here.


----------



## mal (Jul 29, 2014)

Tomorrow is July 30th... They are calling for low to mid-60s in D-Town.

This is normally 90 to 100 degree time.

And this is repeatedly happening this year.

I know, I know... It's a direct result of Global Warming.

I remember when we were going through a drought and a heat wave and all the algorians were more than proud to say "Global Warming"...

Now they just scream "Man Made Climate Change" at anything not perfectly "normal" at any given time.



peace...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 29, 2014)

mal said:


> Tomorrow is July 30th... They are calling for low to mid-60s in D-Town.
> 
> This is normally 90 to 100 degree time.
> 
> ...



same here


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is July 30th... They are calling for low to mid-60s in D-Town.
> ...



59 degrees here in Chicago area yesterday, wasn't until 3:00pm in the afternoon to get the temperature above 70 degrees.  Oh, there was a wind chill that had the real feel at 53 during the morning hours.  Ouch!!!!

Wind chill in July!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 29, 2014)

Coolest Summer I can remember...

It was 40 years ago and involved a girl named Shirley.

That is all...


----------



## jillian (Jul 29, 2014)

mal said:


> In Colorado...
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same?...
> 
> ...



it will be 90 in st Petersburg russia on Thursday. does that sound right to you?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2014)

jillian said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > In Colorado...
> ...



I know it's what the temp should be in Chicago now, and ain't.  isn't Russia having summer too?


----------



## Toro (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm on the west coast of Canada and it's damn hot here!  It's relatively cool in Florida though. It's actually warmer in BC than in FL lol


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 29, 2014)

.........hoodie weather this am in New York and also tonight. No way you could be hanging at the ocean tonight.......and in late July here, that is highly fucked.

Anybody coming from out of town.......talk to a New Yorker about this summer. Hasn't arrived yet. Then throw in the part about how the world is warming so much, we all have to start our emergency ark projects!!! Go......go.......go..........


----------



## SSDD (Jul 30, 2014)

Have there been any 100 degree days in the midwest yet?  Last time I checked was at the end of July and no days of 100 or over had been recorded....end of july and no 100 degree days in the midwest yet...that is climate, not weather.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2014)

In New York, nowhere near 100 degrees this summer......highly bizarre!!!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 30, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Have there been any 100 degree days in the midwest yet?  Last time I checked was at the end of July and no days of 100 or over had been recorded....end of july and no 100 degree days in the midwest yet...that is climate, not weather.



we have had a couple of feels like a hundred 

but not one hundred degree day this summer


----------



## SSDD (Jul 30, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > Have there been any 100 degree days in the midwest yet?  Last time I checked was at the end of July and no days of 100 or over had been recorded....end of july and no 100 degree days in the midwest yet...that is climate, not weather.
> ...



What state are you in?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 30, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Have there been any 100 degree days in the midwest yet?  Last time I checked was at the end of July and no days of 100 or over had been recorded....end of july and no 100 degree days in the midwest yet...that is climate, not weather.



El Nino is starting.

This happens every 7 years.


----------



## mal (Jul 30, 2014)

60 degrees and rainy...  I don't remember the last time it was this way in July in the Rocky Mountain Desert.

Overall it will have to be the coolest July on record and probably the most moisture.



peace...


----------



## Crick (Jul 30, 2014)

It must be that global cooling that Newsweek warned us about 44 years ago.


----------



## mal (Jul 30, 2014)

Crick said:


> It must be that global cooling that Newsweek warned us about 44 years ago.



Eventually... No matter what we do... Half of the US will be under ice.  I watched a program on it and it was all the experts who are predicting "Global Warming" talking about the natural cycles of the planet and another Ice Age is coming no matter what we do.

True Story. 



peace...


----------



## Crick (Jul 30, 2014)

A rise of 4-6C and 15-20 feet of sea level will arrive in our children's lifetimes.  The ice age you mention will not arrive within the next 25,000 years.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2014)

Crick said:


> A rise of 4-6C and 15-20 feet of sea level will arrive in our children's lifetimes.  The ice age you mention will not arrive within the next 25,000 years.




But nobody thinks that except the hyper-climate change k00ks = nobody.

Go to most Americans in 2014 and tell them the sea is going to rise 20 feet due to global warming......like 15 years from now!!!


Know what they'll say back??


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2014)

Make no mistake too......when 10 years pass and everybody here on Long Island goes to the beach and see's the same shit they've seen for the last 100 years, the k00ks will be saying, "Wait'll 25 years from now.......the water is going to be above the statue of liberty.






These assholes saw Charlie Browns "The Great Pumpkin" and they hit the ultimate in developmental milestones. Been stuck ever since. True story.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Frank........where did he go??????????!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 30, 2014)

Crick said:


> A rise of 4-6C and 15-20 feet of sea level will arrive in our children's lifetimes.  The ice age you mention will not arrive within the next 25,000 years.



It arrived by the year 2000. I mean, in 1990 the high priests of your foolish religion, Algore and Micheal Mann stated this unequivocally. So it obviously already happened - we were just all pub dupe hater deniers, so we couldn't recognize the revealed word of Gaia....

Standard Disclaimer: You DO grasp that you are really quite insane, utterly delusional, don't you?


----------



## MaryL (Jul 30, 2014)

I am an "native" of Colorado. I remember the cool rains  in the summer like  every third day or so here in Denver going back a few years,  (fifty decades) cooling off the place in mid summer. Last summer, record days of temps over 100 for a over a week , that was ridiculous. Is it getting "cooler" because it's under 100, yeah. Is that normal Colorado weather? Umm. No. it is getting warmer and drier, thanks for asking. So says a native with a few years  experience.


----------



## Samson (Jul 30, 2014)

mal said:


> In Colorado...
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same?...
> 
> ...



meh...I've not noticed the temp as much as I have the amount of rain....seems like we're getting much more Monsoons.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 30, 2014)

Crick said:


> A rise of 4-6C and 15-20 feet of sea level will arrive in our children's lifetimes.  The ice age you mention will not arrive within the next 25,000 years.



You are full of shit...big corn flecked..floating...stinkin...shit.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 30, 2014)

Crick said:


> A rise of 4-6C and 15-20 feet of sea level will arrive in our children's lifetimes.  The ice age you mention will not arrive within the next 25,000 years.



Probably no ice age at all. Unless we cut the CO2 levels, we've cancelled the next ice age.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 30, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > A rise of 4-6C and 15-20 feet of sea level will arrive in our children's lifetimes.  The ice age you mention will not arrive within the next 25,000 years.
> ...



When the ice age that we are currently in began, CO2 levels were close to 600ppm...the cold period before that started with CO2 levels at nearly 2500ppm...the ice age before that began with CO2 levels in excess of 4000ppm.  What makes warmers so stupid?


----------



## mamooth (Jul 30, 2014)

And, with the feedbacks, what will CO2 levels be in 25,000 years?

SSDD, you're just not very good at this. Why do you keep trying? You have to know you're just going to keep finding new ways to fail.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 30, 2014)

It's still July and it feels like fall. Last night it was 10 degrees above freezing at Dulles airport.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 30, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > A rise of 4-6C and 15-20 feet of sea level will arrive in our children's lifetimes.  The ice age you mention will not arrive within the next 25,000 years.
> ...



CO2 does NOT drive climate, never has.

Earth's temperature has not risen significantly since 1998 and has  cooled by 0.5 C since early 2007. Even the United Nations has quietly admitted this. This is completely contrary to the CO2 caused global warming theory, which states that the earth's temperature should be quickly rising because atmospheric CO2 is rising quickly. 

The AGW "theory" supports the rise in CO2 equates a rise in temperature. However the last 17 years completely contradicts the AGW "theory".

In other words AGW is a religion not based on science.






People are never told that the most powerful greenhouse gases by orders of magnitude is water vapor and clouds. When only human emitted CO2 is considered, less than one percent of the greenhouse gas potential comes from human activity. Yet, all the global warming is supposed to be attributed to it. Water vapor plays a huge role in keeping the earth warm; 70 times more powerful than the CO2 emitted by human activity. When clouds are added, CO2 becomes even less important. However, clouds not only trap heat, low elevation clouds also reflect much of the incoming solar radiation, so the sun's heat never reaches the earth's surface which cools the earth. It is this mechanism that a growing number of scientists believe is one of the  primary mechanisms warming and cooling the earth.

When one looks at the real science they can see that AGW is nothing more than extremist religion sect like the Taliban.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 30, 2014)

mamooth said:


> And, with the feedbacks, what will CO2 levels be in 25,000 years?
> 
> SSDD, you're just not very good at this. Why do you keep trying? You have to know you're just going to keep finding new ways to fail.



CO2 does not drive climate.

Has always been this way.






It is often reported that the temperature of the earth is higher the past 20 years than it has ever been in history. This is simply not true, nor has it ever been. Hundreds of research studies using ice cores, pollen sedimentation, tree rings, etc. have shown that there were dozens of periods in the past 11,000 years (the Holocene period) that earth's temperature was warmer than it is today. Earth's temperature was very much warmer at least four times during the current interglacial period. 






Rather than changes in earth's CO2 causing temperature to change, scientists have actually found that changes in earth's temperatures always precedes changes in CO2 by 400 to a 1000 years -- just the opposite of what global warming proponents would have us believe.


----------



## Crick (Jul 30, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Earth's temperature has not risen significantly since 1998 and has  cooled by 0.5 C since early 2007. Even the United Nations has quietly admitted this. This is completely contrary to the CO2 caused global warming theory, which states that the earth's temperature should be quickly rising because atmospheric CO2 is rising quickly.
> 
> The AGW "theory" supports the rise in CO2 equates a rise in temperature. However the last 17 years completely contradicts the AGW "theory".
> 
> In other words AGW is a religion not based on science.




No warming...







Nope...






No warming at all


----------



## Kosh (Jul 30, 2014)

Crick said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Earth's temperature has not risen significantly since 1998 and has  cooled by 0.5 C since early 2007. Even the United Nations has quietly admitted this. This is completely contrary to the CO2 caused global warming theory, which states that the earth's temperature should be quickly rising because atmospheric CO2 is rising quickly.
> ...



So how does this prove AGW?

How does this prove that CO2 drives climate?






It is often reported that the temperature of the earth is higher the past 20 years than it has ever been in history. This is simply not true, nor has it ever been. Hundreds of research studies using ice cores, pollen sedimentation, tree rings, etc. have shown that there were dozens of periods in the past 11,000 years (the Holocene period) that earth's temperature was warmer than it is today. Earth's temperature was very much warmer at least four times during the current interglacial period.  

Nope no warming when put in context, something the AGW cult does not understand.


----------



## MomofOne (Jul 30, 2014)

Kosh said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > And, with the feedbacks, what will CO2 levels be in 25,000 years?
> ...



Sorry but I hate seeing numbers and data when all that really matters to me is the result and not just presented with these.  But these are useful though, I am just not a fan of research and all.  Seems to me, that the authorities or anyone in the higher position who are assigned for this matter isn't doing any better, this is just my opinion.  But thanks Kosh for the info your presented.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 30, 2014)

SSDD said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



What makes you so Goddamned stupid as to think we accept your numbers without referances or links to sources.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 30, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > A rise of 4-6C and 15-20 feet of sea level will arrive in our children's lifetimes.  The ice age you mention will not arrive within the next 25,000 years.
> ...



You do grasp that you are fucking stupid, correct?


----------



## mal (Jul 31, 2014)

MaryL said:


> I am an "native" of Colorado. I remember the cool rains  in the summer like  every third day or so here in Denver going back a few years,  (fifty decades) cooling off the place in mid summer. Last summer, record days of temps over 100 for a over a week , that was ridiculous. Is it getting "cooler" because it's under 100, yeah. Is that normal Colorado weather? Umm. No. it is getting warmer and drier, thanks for asking. So says a native with a few years  experience.



It was in the low 60s yesterday... And record rain the day before.  I am a Native... 43 years.  And we've had hot dry Summers and rainy ones. This Summer is very odd.



peace...


----------



## SSDD (Jul 31, 2014)

mamooth said:


> And, with the feedbacks, what will CO2 levels be in 25,000 years?
> 
> SSDD, you're just not very good at this. Why do you keep trying? You have to know you're just going to keep finding new ways to fail.



What feedbacks?  Tell me which feedbacks you are talking about...quantify them...and provide the proof to support the quantification.  Lets hear about the feedbacks.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 31, 2014)

Crick said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Earth's temperature has not risen significantly since 1998 and has  cooled by 0.5 C since early 2007. Even the United Nations has quietly admitted this. This is completely contrary to the CO2 caused global warming theory, which states that the earth's temperature should be quickly rising because atmospheric CO2 is rising quickly.
> ...



You just aren't good with graphs are you?  Par for a fake ocean engineer.  Your graph seems to show less ocean heat accumulation post 2000...and other than being a bit flatter since the warming stopped, doesn't show anything unusual happening.  Describe the mechanism by which you think the oceans ate the non existent warming and when you think the oceans are going to cough up the non existent warming.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 31, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



Every word you utter makes me think you are damned stupid.  You claim to be a geologist....a lie of course, but even a fake geologist should have an inkling of what past CO2 levels were...are you saying that you don't?


----------



## Politico (Jul 31, 2014)

The global warmings is outta control. CNN tolds me so.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 31, 2014)

Politico said:


> The global warmings is outta control. CNN tolds me so.





LOL.....but probably not. CNN released a story not too long ago, and posted up in here.....that they do very little climate change stories because, "There is very little interest." And that's on CNN.......only the anti-American left watch that network and ALL embrace climate alarmism doom shit.!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 31, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > A rise of 4-6C and 15-20 feet of sea level will arrive in our children's lifetimes.  The ice age you mention will not arrive within the next 25,000 years.
> ...



You ignorant, anti-science morons are hilarious.


----------



## Crick (Jul 31, 2014)

Why do you say that?


----------



## westwall (Jul 31, 2014)

Crick said:


> Why do you say that?









Because you are.  All of you CAGW pushers are anti science.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 31, 2014)

And.......they have nothing to prove their claim.  It's flippin hilarious that they continue day after day, hour after hour, and still nothing.  Then they ask that question.  Too funny, too funny!

And now we'll get all the useless graphs again.  hahahahahahahahahaha, it's all they got. Repeated daily.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 31, 2014)

Record cold this winter and record lows this summer, wish it twas like this every year...


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 31, 2014)

Fluctuations in the temp are due to radiation from the sun, unless it's because of a volcano eruption...


----------



## jc456 (Jul 31, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Record cold this winter and record lows this summer, wish it twas like this every year...



And wouldn't you know that Crick lives in heat.  That's too funny also, wow all of these killer laughs today.  Not sure I can take much more of this fun!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 31, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



I grasp that your religion made predictions of doom - the EXACT ones that your mentally retarded acolyte crick is making now - about sea level rise, BY THE YEAR 2000, which not only failed to be dramatic, but failed to happen at all.

In other words, your voodoo priests are proven frauds, you're just too fucking stupid to grasp basic reality.

Hey, Algore has made hundreds of millions on this fraud, Mann has made tens of millions. THEY are charlatans  - crooks fleecing the stupid. IF you are not stealing grant monies from the AGW fraud, then you are nothing but a fool. Now maybe you're a crook - OR you are just stupid - those are the only options.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 31, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Record cold this winter and record lows this summer, wish it twas like this every year...



BUT weather is cyclical - that is the nature of the beast. We are in an El Nino cycle, so we have cool and wet for most of the USA.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 31, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Be more impressive if you would post links to what you state someone said. No link? Assumption is that you lied.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 31, 2014)

westwall said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you say that?
> ...



I see. The American Chemical Society, the American Institute of Physics, the Geological Society of America, the American Geophysical Union, the National Academy of Science, yes, and even the Royal Society, the oldest scientific society in the world, are all anti-science.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 31, 2014)

78 degree's here in downstate New York......last day of July. A joke.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 1, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...




Just because it is safe to assume that you always lie does not make it safe to assume that everyone else always lies...That is the problem with being a habitual liar..you know that you do it all the time and therefore must either believe that there is something wrong with you or that everyone else does it all the time.

You have proven that you lie, fabricate, or misrepresent everything all the time...your suggestion above of all scientists being onboard the AGW hoax for example because the political heads of those organizations are onboard...Deliberate misrepresentation and very dishonest...it's just what you do...everyone else, however doesn't do it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 1, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




SSDD.......Ive known Ray for a long time now. Although in my view he might be misguided imo, he isn't dishonest like the other knuckleheads in here. Ray believes deeply in the AGW stuff......there is no doubt. He is no phoney........he backs  his stuff with links all the time.

Now......these other bozo's are another matter. THEY do need to be painted as what they are.......frauds. Confused, naïve, weak minded hack frauds.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 1, 2014)

mal said:


> In Colorado...
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same?...
> 
> ...



Here in New England too.

The weather has been fabulous.  We've only hit 90 a couple times so far this summer and the humidity has been extremely low.


----------



## mal (Aug 1, 2014)

It's going to be 78 today on August 1st... It's a fucking Heatwave!... Global Warming has returned with a Vengeance!...

I knew I should've Voted for algore way back there in 20 and aught-aught.



peace...


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 1, 2014)

mal said:


> It's going to be 78 today on August 1st... It's a fucking Heatwave!... Global Warming has returned with a Vengeance!...
> 
> I knew I should've Voted for algore way back there in 20 and aught-aught.
> 
> ...



Same forcast here in deep east Texas. In a normal year I'd have picked 30 - 40 gallons of tomatoes, this year I stll wait for my first one to ripen.
I miss global warming.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 1, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> 78 degree's here in downstate New York......last day of July. A joke.



Five day forcast high for Chi-town...84, 84, 80, 80, 78 first week in August.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 1, 2014)

Coolest Summer I can remember...just as predicted by the AGWCult models


----------



## Crick (Aug 2, 2014)

Your cool summer is being caused by a Rossby wave which is a rearrangement of Arctic air, does not represent any cooling of average global temperatures and is, in fact, caused by increased temperatures of the tropical sea surface; ie, the Pacific warming that has prevented surface temperatures elsewhere from climbing for the last 15 years or so.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 16, 2014)

Out in the Pocono's this weekend.......45 degree's last night and yesterday, temps in the mid 60's........mid-August. And shit.....some of the tree's leaves are turning gold. At this hotel Im at, all the people are scratching their head, saying "WTF?". Of course, my response is always, "We need some global warming around here!!". Volumes of laughter.

Nobody gives a flying fuck about Rossby waves in Scranton Pennsylvania.........they just know that they are freezing their balls off in summer. Only the AGW meatheads think people are feeling this cold and writing their representatives, "Shit......better pass some legislation here.........my nut sack is turning blue!!"


----------



## SSDD (Aug 16, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Out in the Pocono's this weekend.......45 degree's last night and yesterday, temps in the mid 60's........mid-August. And shit.....some of the tree's leaves are turning gold. At this hotel Im at, all the people are scratching their head, saying "WTF?". Of course, my response is always, "We need some global warming around here!!". Volumes of laughter.
> 
> Nobody gives a flying fuck about Rossby waves in Scranton Pennsylvania.........they just know that they are freezing their balls off in summer. Only the AGW meatheads think people are feeling this cold and writing their representatives, "Shit......better pass some legislation here.........my nut sack is turning blue!!"



I live in the deep south...typically it is hot here in the summer.  I haven't been able to cut my grass now for going on 2 weeks because it doesn't get hot enough during the day to dry the dew off the grass...deep south....mid august...and the dew is still on the grass in late afternoon....and climate science is trying to say that this is one of the hottest summers ever.

I don't know that there has ever been a bigger bunch of liars in the history of the world.  I hope I live long enough to see the legal consequences of this hoax catch up to the perpetrators.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 16, 2014)

SSDD said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Out in the Pocono's this weekend.......45 degree's last night and yesterday, temps in the mid 60's........mid-August. And shit.....some of the tree's leaves are turning gold. At this hotel Im at, all the people are scratching their head, saying "WTF?". Of course, my response is always, "We need some global warming around here!!". Volumes of laughter.
> ...





It is as close to the perfect scam as you can get. There is a plausible engineered explanation for every change in the climate we see........all based upon conjecture of course, cloaked as "science". Whats amazing is.....we have this largely low-information public out there that automatically buys the established narrative and which is reinforced every time there is a thunderstorm or a breezy day. Thankfully, since they are low information people, either way, their heads are up their ass or otherwise in the ground so they are having zero impact on public policy in the area of climate science as it relates to energy policy. And thank God for that..........it makes it a slam dunk that the science doesn't matter and is nothing more than an internet hobby and topic of discussion on college campuses. Other than that, nobody cares.


It......"climate change" really has become irrelevant in 2014!! When is the last time you saw a TV show on it or even anything in the paper. Know why? Because it is a ratings snooze-fest.............networks don't dare run these stories because they lose viewers in droves!!!! Zukerman at CNN even admitted it a few months ago...............said the viewing public doesn't give a rats ass about climate change.


Who's not winning?????????


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 16, 2014)

NYC we're not getting above 83 for the rest of the "summer" 

Might want to ask Michael Mann for a refund on the pool pass


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 16, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



They are all pro government grant money


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 16, 2014)

"Anti-science"..................nope...................anti-crock of shit!!!

The AGW nutters think they are going to initiate some groundswell of activism to convert people to their version of the "science". Nothing could be more absurd........nobody cares. "Anti-science" is another buzzword talking point for the established narrative these climate obsessed bozo's wish to perpetuate. Go check any of the material in the far left manifesto's.....people like Saul Alinsky........its a means to an ends for the creation of the socialistic utopia's these nuts have embraced since their first readings of the social philosophers, who, by the way, never wrote about how the economics of their societies would work. That was conveniently ignored.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 16, 2014)

.....er, yeah, the thing of it is that the unseasonable cool is accounted for in the models once activate the retroactive data adjuster


----------



## SSDD (Aug 16, 2014)

August 16, deep south...sunny skies...just walked out to the barn to get my mower and my feet were soaked by the time I got there....dew as heavy on the grass as one usually sees at 5 in the morning.  Hottest summer my ass.


----------



## Crick (Aug 17, 2014)

Do you really think your morning walk out to the barn allows you to make a valid judgement for the rest of the northern hemisphere?


----------



## SSDD (Aug 17, 2014)

Crick said:


> Do you really think your morning walk out to the barn allows you to make a valid judgement for the rest of the northern hemisphere?




No but people from all over making the same sort of observation does....except maybe those like you who would say that their wet shoes had actually melted due to the extreme heat.  You folks are well know for lying, manipulating, and fabricating data.


----------



## Crick (Aug 17, 2014)

Except that the folks telling us about the hot summer are the PhDs who do this for a living and who have access to data from all over the world, not a proven science incompetent walking across the wet grass in his yard.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 17, 2014)

Crick said:


> Except that the folks telling us about the hot summer are the PhDs who do this for a living and who have access to data from all over the world, not a proven science incompetent walking across the wet grass in his yard.




gay............we are talking a handful of PhD's..........all deeply entrenched in the scheme. I get it......they have to make a living too.

One thing you cant get around.........the people aren't on silly message boards reading nutty pronunciations from committed climate k00ks. They are waking up in the morning, going outside in the middle of summer and needing nut sack warmers........and as we all know.........reality is 95% perception. Nobody is worrying about "global warming" in 2014, in fact, its become a standard joke over the past year with historically bitter cold 6 month winters and bone chilling summer weather all over. It completely fucks with the established narrative or the religion..............and I couldn't be laughing any harder!!


----------



## SSDD (Aug 17, 2014)

Crick said:


> Except that the folks telling us about the hot summer are the PhDs who do this for a living and who have access to data from all over the world, not a proven science incompetent walking across the wet grass in his yard.




You mean the guys whose paychecks depend on a crisis?...the same guys who have been caught red handed fudging and manipulating data....sorry if I don't believe them....observation trumps outright lies every time....maybe you can see the emperors beautiful clothes but all I see is his ugly harry ass.


----------



## Crick (Aug 17, 2014)

His "harry ass"?

Do you not realize how insane it is to believe they're ALL lying?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 17, 2014)

We ain't even hit 100 degrees this summer and most of the summer has been in the 80's...


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 17, 2014)

Hottest Vancouver summer on record | The Columbian

*And, meanwhile, it has been a bit warm here.*


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 17, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Except that the folks telling us about the hot summer are the PhDs who do this for a living and who have access to data from all over the world, not a proven science incompetent walking across the wet grass in his yard.
> ...



All you see is the reflection of your own shriveled bigoted soul. 

What we have here is an idiot claiming that there is a world wide conspiracy among scientists to promote President Obama. Even in Russia. And the silly ass cannot see just how wacky his conspiracy theory is.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2014)

The ocean water in Massachussetts, old orchard and york, maine was a lot different on my recent trip than in the past. It was noticably warmer. No wonder NY & NJ have been dealing with hurricanes the last few years.


----------



## Toro (Aug 17, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Hottest Vancouver summer on record | The Columbian
> 
> *And, meanwhile, it has been a bit warm here.*



I talked to my parents on Vancouver Island today, and it's still in the 30s, as it was when I was there a few weeks ago.  Usually, they get a week or two of that weather, not several weeks.

Meanwhile, here in Florida, it's been unusually cool, relatively speaking.  Colleagues in New York say its also been a relatively and pleasantly cool summer.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 18, 2014)

Crick said:


> His "harry ass"?
> 
> Do you not realize how insane it is to believe they're ALL lying?



Was it insane to believe that my stomach ulcer 10 years back was not caused by stress?...I am the most stress free person I know but every doctor I saw said that it was stress related...If I had visited them all, more than 97% would have said stress....was it insane to believe them all wrong?  Turns out...not.  

Would it have been insane to believe that every chemist was wrong regarding quasi crystals....for decades, more than your fictional 97% of chemists believed that the idea of quasi crystals was silly...and chemistry is a hard science...not soft like climate science...

Fact is, that whole branches of science can be wrong on an item....they are not all lying...most, in fact, the vast majority are simply victims of group thing and misplaced trust in bad data....

Climate science is the most unfortunate victim of an error cascade...and as a result is complicit in the largest, most expensive hoax of all time.


----------



## Crick (Aug 18, 2014)

1)  When ulcers were thought to be stress-related, treatments were ineffective.  That is, experiments failed to find a correlation with stress.   Climate experiments universally show the majority of warming to be due to GHGs and those GHGs are of human origin.
2)  If it was due to an error, it would not be a hoax.  That you would make these statements reveals your opinion of science.  You are hostile towards science because you have repeatedly embarrassed yourself pretending you understand it.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 18, 2014)

Crick said:


> 1)  When ulcers were thought to be stress-related, treatments were ineffective.  That is, experiments failed to find a correlation with stress.   Climate experiments universally show the majority of warming to be due to GHGs and those GHGs are of human origin.
> 2)  If it was due to an error, it would not be a hoax.  That you would make these statements reveals your opinion of science.  You are hostile towards science because you have repeatedly embarrassed yourself pretending you understand it.



And the failing models are based on how climate pseudoscience thinks the climate works...and they are ineffective.  Climate science is promoting pseudoscience that the main players know to be bogus...AGW is a hoax.


----------



## elektra (Aug 18, 2014)

Only the government educated PhD ' s are smart enough to know if it's warm, yet they get stuck in ice while saying that ice is gone.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 18, 2014)

Toro, that was Vancouver, Washington, not Vancouver, BC


----------



## SSDD (Aug 19, 2014)

Seems that Brittan is looking at the possibility of frost in August during their predicted "hottest summer ever"


----------



## Crick (Aug 19, 2014)

What's Brittan?

And what are world temperatures doing?  Surely you recall that Rossby Waves cause cause cold Arctic air to come south in lobes while warm subtropical air goes north and the net impact on global temperature is nil.  It is simply a rearrangement of existing air masses.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 19, 2014)

Crick said:


> What's Brittan?
> 
> And what are world temperatures doing?  Surely you recall that Rossby Waves cause cause cold Arctic air to come south in lobes while warm subtropical air goes north and the net impact on global temperature is nil.  It is simply a rearrangement of existing air masses.



More excuses...but the models didn't see it.....it is a full time job maintaining an unfalsifiable hypothesis isn't it....how many people do you think are dedicated to doing nothing but coming up with excuses for the failures of that idiot hypothesis?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 19, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Hottest Vancouver summer on record | The Columbian
> 
> *And, meanwhile, it has been a bit warm here.*


 So?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 19, 2014)

Crick said:


> 1)  When ulcers were thought to be stress-related, treatments were ineffective.  That is, experiments failed to find a correlation with stress.   Climate experiments universally show the majority of warming to be due to GHGs and those GHGs are of human origin.
> 2)  If it was due to an error, it would not be a hoax.  That you would make these statements reveals your opinion of science.  You are hostile towards science because you have repeatedly embarrassed yourself pretending you understand it.


 Huh? You have no experiments regarding 120 PPM of CO2 and what it does to temperatures.  So you sir are stating apples vs oranges in your analogy.

And 2, there isn't a bigger hoax going on except AGW.  *FaiL*


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 19, 2014)

Had to laugh today.......how many times have we seen the climate obsessed k00ks on this forum say, *"Well Skooks......you only want to talk about temperatures in the United States.....its only 2% of the world mass.....the rest of the world is fryng ( by 1/20 of one degree )!!!"
*
Well......more AGW k00k losing. Here is the headline today >>>


*SCOTLAND TO HAVE COLDEST SUMMER IN 100 YEARS
*
AND SNOW TONIGHT..........


Snow set to blast Scotland as forecasters warn of 'coldest August spell in a century' | Mail Online


Ooopsie.......another chapter of epic AGW nutter losiing.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 19, 2014)

so much wInNiNg


----------



## SSDD (Aug 20, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Had to laugh today.......how many times have we seen the climate obsessed k00ks on this forum say, *"Well Skooks......you only want to talk about temperatures in the United States.....its only 2% of the world mass.....the rest of the world is fryng ( by 1/20 of one degree )!!!"
> *
> Well......more AGW k00k losing. Here is the headline today >>>
> 
> ...



Seems that everywhere is having one of the coldest summers ever but still the world is experiencing one of the hottest summers ever...the disconnect between reality and what climate science says that people can't help but see the fraud and only the five star wackaloons still supports the fraud.


----------



## Crick (Aug 20, 2014)

How about you find a reputable source that says global temperatures are low?  Till then, the expert sources we've got that say it's high... win.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 20, 2014)

Crick said:


> How about you find a reputable source that says global temperatures are low?  Till then, the expert sources we've got that say it's high... win.




s0n......in the real world, perception of temperatures matters for everything. 99% of the world not glued to some idiot internet environment forum in the nether-regions of the web. People in the US know they've been freezing their balls off for almost a year straight now......living through a summer with few 90 degree temps. Doesn't quite fit the AGW k00k narrative.

Now......if you were "winning", the public would be steamrolling their representatives with calls demanding action be taken on climate change. But......they're not. They're not because they are freezing their balls off and don't give a flying fuck about global warming in 2014.


lOsInG


----------



## Crick (Aug 21, 2014)

So did anyone find a reputable source saying this summer the world was cool?


----------



## SSDD (Aug 21, 2014)

Crick said:


> How about you find a reputable source that says global temperatures are low?  Till then, the expert sources we've got that say it's high... win.



Reputable source?...you mean the data tampering gatekeepers of the global record?  You are laughable...you know that?


----------



## Crick (Aug 21, 2014)

Whatever you believe is a reliable source.  You've all be telling us about your own local cooling and attempting to imply that the world was also cool.  I just wondered if you had a reputable source to back up that implication.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 21, 2014)

High of 72 today in New York. What a joke. Mid-August. My whole life......for decades......go down to the ocean in the early eve to ride waves. Not this year.....little bit in mid-July for a few days, but on these nights, youd come out of the water with hypothermia.

Still waiting for summer to arrive here......and weather service is saying "Winter -like temps" for early September.



Any news on the Mamooth emergency ark build? How did it hold up on its maiden voyage? Also, anybody know if Crick is going with as big a unit? Seems like the Mamooth prototype can carry at least 500 people and a few animals.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 21, 2014)

Crick said:


> Whatever you believe is a reliable source.  You've all be telling us about your own local cooling and attempting to imply that the world was also cool.  I just wondered if you had a reputable source to back up that implication.


this is just too funny.  I say they are reliable so they are.  Or, I say they are not reliable so they aren't.  Dude get over yourself your infatuation with yourself is entirely too overbearing for us all.

BTW if the globe is warming, why has the antarctic ice mass increased since 2000?  Because that falls in line with the 15 year pause of no warming.  So the most crucial area of the globe you all wish to use for arguments backs us.  WiNniNg


----------



## SSDD (Aug 21, 2014)

jc456 said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you believe is a reliable source.  You've all be telling us about your own local cooling and attempting to imply that the world was also cool.  I just wondered if you had a reputable source to back up that implication.
> ...



Look at the maps showing global temperature anomalies...the more scarce the temperature stations...the hotter it is...


----------



## elektra (Aug 21, 2014)

Record low at my Southern California home, 70 degrees. The experts did not predict this nor are they reported this record low.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 21, 2014)

So, more cherrypicking fallacies and conspiracy theories. It's all they have.

Denailism really is in sad, sad shape. They're not even trying to address the actual science any more.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 21, 2014)

mamooth said:


> So, more cherrypicking fallacies and conspiracy theories. It's all they have.
> 
> Denailism really is in sad, sad shape. They're not even trying to address the actual science any more.


 playing with the pots and pans again I see.  hahahahahahahahahahahahahah. you love.............. *LoSiNg*


----------



## Crick (Aug 21, 2014)

Still waiting for ANY reputable source that says the northern hemisphere is having a cool summer.


----------



## elektra (Aug 21, 2014)

mamooth said:


> So, more cherrypicking fallacies and conspiracy theories. It's all they have.
> 
> Denailism really is in sad, sad shape. They're not even trying to address the actual science any more.



Yet maMOOT, makes another moot point, not actually addressing science or another post, MOOT is simply a hypocrite, a troll seeking to flame, accusing others of WHAT MOOT is s


mamooth said:


> So, more cherrypicking fallacies and conspiracy theories. It's all they have.
> 
> Denailism really is in sad, sad shape. They're not even trying to address the actual science any more.



MAMOOT makes another MOOT point, is MOOT addressing the science, nope, just another flaming post by MOOT, MAMOOT is a hypocrite.

Address the science, MOOT!


----------



## elektra (Aug 21, 2014)

Crick said:


> Still waiting for ANY reputable source that says the northern hemisphere is having a cool summer.



THEY sell thermometers, very reliable.


----------



## Crick (Aug 22, 2014)

elektra said:


> Record low at my Southern California home, 70 degrees. The experts did not predict this nor are they reported this record low.



The experts would be the TV weathermen and they did predict it quite accurately.


----------



## Crick (Aug 22, 2014)

elektra said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for ANY reputable source that says the northern hemisphere is having a cool summer.
> ...



Amazing how little aware deniers seem to be aware of the rest of the world.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 22, 2014)

Crick said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



rest of the world is chilly also....the only places that seem to be warm are wild places with few temperature stations and require much fill in on the part of climate pseudoscience....they heat those places to the point that they can claim the earth is getting warmer on average....what a joke....and in many instances (40% of the time) they simply replace perfectly good data with their own estimates for obvious reasons....cough.....fraud....cough...


----------



## jc456 (Aug 22, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


 cough.............fraud................cough..................


----------



## Crick (Aug 22, 2014)

Simply choosing to claim that your debate opponents or their sources are lying - without providing a drop of evidence - is completely worthless.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 22, 2014)

Crick said:


> Simply choosing to claim that your debate opponents or their sources are lying - without providing a drop of evidence - is completely worthless.





^^  ^^


----------



## SSDD (Aug 23, 2014)

Crick said:


> Simply choosing to claim that your debate opponents or their sources are lying - without providing a drop of evidence - is completely worthless.



All you need do is look at a world temperature anomaly map....I know that graphs aren't your thing and you don't understand anything that they say but maybe you can get something from a map....look at the pretty colors...the fewer temperature stations there are in an area....the warmer it will be.  it's called fraud.


----------



## Crick (Aug 23, 2014)

My wife and I had dinner with several Norwegian friends last night.  Norway is having one of the hottest summers on record.  Their average for July was the warmest since temperatures were first recorded.  It would seem they are in one of the upward lobes of the Rossby wave.  Amazing how that works.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 23, 2014)

OCDSSDD.....we could be here 100 years......the hopelessly duped will always be the hopelessly duped.......because its an OCD thing at the core. Its that simple......information is never going to matter. I have been working with people with OCD for three decades. Its a thought processing issue related to serotonin uptake......purely physiological.......results in rumination of the thinking and is only remediated with pharmacological aid. Serotonin is the "happy" neurotransmitter......you will notice people like Rolling Thunder is perpetually miserable and angry along with being completely distanced from the dialogue in any thread. The thinking doesn't and will never allow him to get there......without a good SSRO medication. This Crick guy......mentions "Rossby waves" in almost every post he makes for the last several months.......its a thought that is "stuck" in the thinking pattern.

OCD is a fascinating thing......many don't even know they are pwned by it. Always a direct genetic link = depression in the family on one side or the other or both. OCD falls under the umbrella of depression along with many disorders. On the message board, I can spot these people from 1,000 miles away. Take a guy like Rightwinger or Joe B on this message board.......these people are fucked from this. Their level of OCD ( just take a look at the post count total ) is off the charts. These people are missing life in the same way ( exactly ) as an alcoholic does.......they are just not self-medicating. Its already built into the thinking.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 23, 2014)

I agree that there is something wrong in their mellon..they are uniformly bitter, angry, humorless (i will admit that they seem to express humor among themselves but it makes no sense)...to me, the funniest things are fundamentally true....to them, it seems that the things that are most funny are fundamentally false..insult based on a complete misrepresentation for instance they seem to find very funny even though there is no truth there.

Exactly what makes them that way...your hypothesis makes as much sense as any.  Something is wrong there and it has changed very little among liberals during my decades on earth....even back during the 60's...the age of aquarius...drugs...free love...and rock and roll....liberals just couldn't get really happy...they were angry and bitter then just like they are now...

Maybe that is why they gravitate to socialism...a fundamentally unhappy political philosophy...


----------



## Crick (Aug 23, 2014)

So no response to the Rossby wave observation.  What a surprise.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 23, 2014)

SSDD said:


> I agree that there is something wrong in their mellon..they are uniformly bitter, angry, humorless (i will admit that they seem to express humor among themselves but it makes no sense)...to me, the funniest things are fundamentally true....to them, it seems that the things that are most funny are fundamentally false..insult based on a complete misrepresentation for instance they seem to find very funny even though there is no truth there.
> 
> Exactly what makes them that way...your hypothesis makes as much sense as any.  Something is wrong there and it has changed very little among liberals during my decades on earth....even back during the 60's...the age of aquarius...drugs...free love...and rock and roll....liberals just couldn't get really happy...they were angry and bitter then just like they are now...
> 
> Maybe that is why they gravitate to socialism...a fundamentally unhappy political philosophy...





Not necessarily SSDD.......not all liberals have OCD. And hey......I just got back from the Peachfest in Pa, spending 3 days straight with the Grateful Dead vibe......I live for it man......
You have to look for signs......and then assess frequency of the thinking. This guy Crick......he never stops thinking about this shit. It dominates his thoughts most of every day. It is rare to come on here first thing in the am......mid-afternoon......late evening.......and not see dozens of posts by this guy. That's a problem......he's on-line constantly. That's a problem. The markers are all there.

One thing you will also find in these people......complete disregard for information. They'll see it......they'll read it.......but it doesn't register because it cant. If you spoke to these people face to face, you can actually SEE it in the affect......you talk to them......but you can actually see they are not listening ( hearing ). Because they cant.......the rumination of the thinking due to lack of serotonin uptake does not allow the new information to be processed.


----------



## Crick (Aug 23, 2014)

I have a more than full time job from which it is not possible to get to the internet. You post several TIMES more per day than do I and your posts are consistently vacuous nonsense.  You haven't discussed the actual topic of this board once since I've been here.  And for an obsession, how many times have you tried to tell us that "no one cares"?  I discuss Rossby waves because the second Rossby wave in less than a year is taking place and that has led all the ignorant deniers to claim that world is cooling off.  Such ignorance won't go uncorrected.


----------



## Crick (Aug 23, 2014)

There's also the point that while I am one of 2-3 active posters from the mainstream science side of this argument, you are one of more than a dozen deniers that post here regularly.  That gives me a great deal more posts to which I may respond than have you - and you don't make responses in any case.  You only post bullshit.  Your science knowledge is only notable for its complete absence.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 23, 2014)

Yep.......whatever you say s0n!!

Im in here for a cup of coffee/day......all I need to do the necessary damage.


\The science only matters to the climate obsessed.......nobody else cares.


----------



## Youch (Aug 23, 2014)

mal said:


> In Colorado...
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same?...
> 
> ...




Of course!!  Data shows this to be a very cool season.  Again!!  Must be global warming caused my cow farts and SUVs.


----------



## Crick (Aug 23, 2014)

What data?


----------



## Youch (Aug 23, 2014)

Crick said:


> What data?



You've already proven (in another thread) your inability to acknowledge, read, accept, understand or debate the data you feign to request. 

But for the larger audience, of course the universe (literally) and the non-grant scientific community is rife with evidence the planet is cooling. Please note the embedded links and source material:

Global Cooling by Dr Gerrit J. van der Lingen The Next Grand Minimum

And now it s global COOLING Return of Arctic ice cap as it grows by 29 in a year Mail Online

Is there global cooling The answer might not be what you expected. - Home

Global warming No actually we re cooling claim scientists - Telegraph    (claim SCIENTISTS!!!!!)

global cooling Climate Depot

Will Global Cooling Continue in 2014 Now Includes January Data Watts Up With That 

UPDATE 2014 VISUAL PROOF OF GLOBAL COOLING New Climate ModelNew Climate Model     (opps, visual proof)

Articles Global Cooling Underway   (libs, ignore this one, as it is, gasp, conservative, OMG!!)

Proof Positive 8220 Climate Change 8221 Is A Hoax Desert Musings

Simple Proof Climate Change is a Hoax - PolyMontana

News - Global Warming Hoax

THE GLOBAL WARMING HOAX  (love this one)

Believers, dangerous progressives and statists all, will NOT read or understand this data.  But I link to it nevertheless....

Watch what follows....


----------



## Crick (Aug 23, 2014)

Unqualified blog
Daily Mail (UK online tabloid)
Unqualified blog
Telegraph (UK online tabloid)
Climate Depot (famously unqualified denier blog)
WUWT (Even more famously unqualified denier blog)
Unqualified blog by denier ignorant of the meaning of the word "global"
Unqualified, politically conservative blog
Unqualified blog
Unqualified blog
Unqualified blog
Unqualified blog

"Watch what follows"?  If you post shit, someone's going to throw you some toilet paper.


----------



## Crick (Aug 23, 2014)

What happened to the scholarly papers?  The peer reviewed studies?  The technical journals?  All you seem to have is more crap.


----------



## Toro (Aug 23, 2014)

It's really fucking hot now here in FL.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 23, 2014)

thanks for sharing


Crick said:


> What happened to the scholarly papers?  The peer reviewed studies?  The technical journals?  All you seem to have is more crap.


Isn't it funny when deniers provide a slew of sources and they're ALL opinions from blogs or certified rw rags lol?


----------



## Youch (Aug 23, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> Crick said:
> ...




It's less funny when obtuse emotional hacks ignore data (yes, ignore, as in unable to refute) that opposes their ideology/religion.  Res Ipsa Loquitur.

You may note, or may not, that none of the recent climate change drones hereon have been able to refute contrarian data. All the got is emotional dismissal.  

They are unable to debate this issue.  All they got is the IPCC.  Know what the "I" stand for in IPCC?  Intergovernmental.  For most of us, that tells us all we need to know.  But for the uninitiated, it means a pool of pro-government, government-sponsored activists pushing an agenda (they revere and worship this body by calling it "peer review" which is nothing more than the choir singing to itself.).  And these idiots question and dispute any data that challenges...they dismiss it outright as evidenced by recent posts on this forum, because they cannot debate the issue on the merits.  Dismiss and ridicule, rather than explore and debate.  Who has posted recent data that contradicts the IPCC?  Me.  And how do the drones reply?  Well, they don't respond to the data, they instead use Stalin tactics and attempt to diminish the messenger.  Weak as hell, but the low-information voter knoweth not the difference.

Know what the IPCC mission statement says?  Their acolytes on tis forum certainly don't.  It states that they "synthesis and integrate data for policymakers."   PROOF it is a government program for politicians. 

And these guys here, pretending to be defenders of the good fight, are merely carrying water for pro-government politicians. 

So, the drones cite "scholarly" and "peer review" as if they have a clue what they are talking about. 

And while they dismiss the opposition in pursuit of their goal, they illustrate in open forum an inability to discuss the actual issue.  Their only play is the dismiss and ridicule.  Which makes them intellectually weak.

The utter HYPOCRISY is that they talk about advancing science as the truth, but act in every way intolerant of large portions of the body of knowledge.


----------



## Crick (Aug 23, 2014)

You call what you've done so far a discussion of the actual issues?  Advancing science?

Tell you what.  How about you tell us what you think of the continuing radiative imbalance at the ToA.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 25, 2014)

Crick said:


> You call what you've done so far a discussion of the actual issues?  Advancing science?
> 
> Tell you what.  How about you tell us what you think of the continuing radiative imbalance at the ToA.




The increased outgoing LW at the ToA is your missing heat....more LW out...less LW in.....warming stops...cooling begins.  Lets hope that the cooling doesn't go to far.


----------



## Crick (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm not missing any heat.

You've presented nothing suggesting less solar radiation (SW, not LW) is coming in.

The only way to increase outgoing LW would be to increase the transparency of the atmosphere to LW - not likely given the steadily increasing CO2 level - or increase the Earth's temperature.  Guess which one wins the evidence contest?


----------



## Rozman (Aug 25, 2014)

I enjoyed this Summer in NY...While it took a while to warm up it seemed we had a Spring.Pretty mild Summer
a few hot days but there were many days I remember that were absolutley gorgeous.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 26, 2014)

Crick said:


> I'm not missing any heat.
> 
> You've presented nothing suggesting less solar radiation (SW, not LW) is coming in.
> 
> The only way to increase outgoing LW would be to increase the transparency of the atmosphere to LW - not likely given the steadily increasing CO2 level - or increase the Earth's temperature.  Guess which one wins the evidence contest?






Dude.......you navigate so high in the ozone its not even real. Guys like you really sit home and contemplate a world with little or no emissions that is somehow going to magically happen if people pay attention to the science.

How do people possibly reach this level of disconnect? .

People who do group navel contemplation sessions have their feet more firmly planted on the ground.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2014)

Houston Chronicle this morning.
Didnt break 100 for the first time in twenty years in Houston.


----------



## Crick (Aug 26, 2014)

Still waiting for someone to show us some other explanation for the Earth's LW radiation increasing while CO2 levels are going up, other than that the Earth is simply getting hotter.


----------



## elektra (Aug 26, 2014)

Without


Crick said:


> My wife and I had dinner with several Norwegian friends last night.  Norway is having one of the hottest summers on record.  Their average for July was the warmest since temperatures were first recorded.  It would seem they are in one of the upward lobes of the Rossby wave.  Amazing how that works.



Disprove something that has not been proved, funny.


----------



## Crick (Aug 26, 2014)

Meaningless


----------



## Rehmani (Aug 26, 2014)

mal said:


> In Colorado...
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same?...
> 
> ...



As a mankind we have to do one identical action that all mankind should buried their dead bodies and their animal s dead bodies and even green wast to make earth healthier to grow more forest and food for our world survival.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 27, 2014)

Rehmani said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > In Colorado...
> ...



I want to be cremated over a coal fire....with perhaps a few old tractor tires thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Crick (Aug 27, 2014)

We'll be sure to get right on that.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy to report, coal is going to be a giant in the energy business for decades!! Oil too......and oh, natural gas as well. Renewables? Will still only be 10% by 2040. That's why its so amusing when the AGW nutters in here start talking about CO2 stuff......as if it mattered. I always picture people like Mamooth and Crick sitting on top of a stagecoach cracking a whip like nobody's business but there are no horses to whip. Just a stagecoach......sitting there.......not moving!! >>laughs<<


----------



## Crick (Aug 27, 2014)

You're not even worth the effort to type "worthless"...


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 27, 2014)

Crick said:


> You're not even worth the effort to type "worthless"...





I get it.......there can be no response to a post like that when it comes right down to it. It would be worthless.

Im amazed at how many threads I blow up with sobering facts......epic nut sack kicks. What can I say?


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey Frank........drum roll time .......... >>>>>>


----------



## Youch (Aug 27, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Houston Chronicle this morning.
> Didnt break 100 for the first time in twenty years in Houston.



Yes, there have been more cool/cold records set this year (and in recent years) than warm/hot records.  But the believers care not for such data, as it doesn't align with their self-loathing and ideology.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 27, 2014)

Gonna hit 90 here in New York today........FINALLY. Can go to the ocean tonight for a change and let the kids get on their boggie boards.......except the surf may be wicked due to the stoopid hurricane out in the Atlantic.


----------



## mal (Aug 27, 2014)

So August is the 2nd hottest Month in Colorado... We still have snow caps on the Mountains at the end of August and we have seen 100 degree days in August... Not this year.  Yesterday Mt. Evans was closed due to snow... Pikes Peak also got snow.  When we went through the drought cycle some years back and had the fires that were making national news I was told this kind of weather was done in Colorado... It apparently is not.  But I know the answer... It's still Big Fat Bald White Oil's Fault that the weather is cool, rainy and snowy in the Mountains in August.

Whatever it is, it's our Fault and American must be Punished.



peace...


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2014)

Crick said:


> Meaningless


 That's saying a mouthful!!!!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hottest summer here in SW Missouri in the 14 years I've been here. Past week or so it's been 100+ every day. 

Historic Averages:

                 Avg Min Max     Record Low     High                Avg Rainfall
August  	66°  	90°  	44° (1967)  	106° (1984)  	3.37"

9am now, 80F already. Looking at the daily record temps here,
Intellicast - Springfield Historic Weather Averages in Missouri 65802 

This past week we've broken records set back in 1938.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Hottest summer here in SW Missouri in the 14 years I've been here. Past week or so it's been 100+ every day.
> 
> Historic Averages:
> 
> ...


From the University of Missouri:
*July 2014 Weather and Its Impacts on Missouri*
*Pat Guinan*
*State Climatologist*
*Commercial Agriculture/University of Missouri Extension*
A persistent northwesterly flow upper air weather pattern resulted in one of the coolest Julys on record for Missouri, and much of the Midwest, Figure 1. Preliminary data indicate an average statewide temperature of 72.7°F, nearly 5 degrees below normal, and eclipsing July 2009 by 0.1°F to become the second coolest July on record. Only July 1950 was cooler, Figure 2. Illinois and Indiana witnessed their first or second coolest July on record.

BTW click on the coolest July on record and see all of the pretty graphs.  We'll see what they post for August when August is over. Eh?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 27, 2014)

jc456 said:


> From the University of Missouri:
> *July 2014 Weather and Its Impacts on Missouri*
> *Pat Guinan
> State Climatologist
> ...



It was below normal in July. But this isn't July.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Hottest summer here in SW Missouri in the 14 years I've been here. Past week or so it's been 100+ every day.
> 
> Historic Averages:
> 
> ...


 BTW, the site The Weather Channel has this for August. hmmmm......


*Month**Avg.
High**Avg.
Low**Mean**Avg.
Precip**Record
High**Record
Low*
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
*Aug*89°F67°F78°F3.55 in.108°F (2011)44°F (1967)
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 27, 2014)

And? Post 10 weather websites I'm sure you'll get 10 different results for those stats.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 27, 2014)

As usualy, you don't understand what you're reading. That result was for the month of August, not a by-day record. We broke records this past week set in 1938 for the hottest day in August, not the hottest August altogether. 

Hope you don't work a job requiring precision or anything.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Hottest summer here in SW Missouri in the 14 years I've been here. Past week or so it's been 100+ every day.
> 
> Historic Averages:
> 
> ...


A hundred everyday you say, here's the past 14 days for Springfield, I see one day.

Past Observations Summary
Home » Local » Past Observations Summary
Springfield, Missouri
Weather Report · Interactive Map · Extended Forecast · Hourly Forecast · Past Observations · Historic Averages
Past Observations Summary Chart
Temperatures
Past Observations Summary Report -  °*F* | °C

Date/TimeHigh TemperatureLow TemperaturePrecipitation**Wednesday*
27 August 201480°71°No*Tuesday*
26 August 201498°73°Yes*Monday*
25 August 201499°71°No*Sunday*
24 August 2014100°69°No*Saturday*
23 August 201499°75°No*Friday*
22 August 201499°74°No*Thursday*
21 August 201497°73°No*Wednesday*
20 August 201494°72°No*Tuesday*
19 August 201496°70°Yes*Monday*
18 August 201492°64°No*Sunday*
17 August 201488°69°No*Saturday*
16 August 201491°71°Yes*Friday*
15 August 201488°65°No*Thursday*
14 August 201488°59°No
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> And? Post 10 weather websites I'm sure you'll get 10 different results for those stats.


 I just posted the last 14 days from the link you provided.   Duh!!!!! one day a high of 100.  And it was 100.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 27, 2014)

Did ya happen to see there are multiple reporting sites for Springfield, or are you skipping that minor detail to try and make whatever your point is?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Did ya happen to see there are multiple reporting sites for Springfield, or are you skipping that minor detail to try and make whatever your point is?


 Dude, I just clicked your link and hit passed 14 days it states Springfield.  Again, I do not see any record breaking temperatures, nor do I see repeated 100 + days.  So, FAIL....


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Did ya happen to see there are multiple reporting sites for Springfield, or are you skipping that minor detail to try and make whatever your point is?


Hey, why don't you then post the table from the site you referred to then?  All you gave was a link and I went there and posted those details from that link.  Not sure what else I could do.  It states Springfield Missouri and that was your reference. And, it didn't give me what you posted. FAIL


----------



## NLT (Aug 27, 2014)

Not only is Delta4 a creep, he is a lying creep.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 27, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> And? Post 10 weather websites I'm sure you'll get 10 different results for those stats.



10 sites 10 different results...hmmmmmm.  Doesn't say much for the quality of the surface record upon which the AGW hoax depends, does it?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > And? Post 10 weather websites I'm sure you'll get 10 different results for those stats.
> ...


I went to two sites, one he posted, and the weather channel and there were no records broken.  It was hot for sure 99 and 98 degrees, but that ain't a 100 to which he was bragging about. Dude's full of it. And I asked him to present the data for his claim, and you can see, nothing.  Just like those dadburn experiments that there are hundreds and thousands of.

And what I'm learning from this experience is that science isn't about proving what is predicted.  It just is and you must except it or you are a denier.  LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 27, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> As usualy, you don't understand what you're reading. That result was for the month of August, not a by-day record. We broke records this past week set in 1938 for the hottest day in August, not the hottest August altogether.
> 
> Hope you don't work a job requiring precision or anything.



   Hmmm...From what liberals tell us? That means it's just weather.


----------



## elektra (Aug 27, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> As usualy, you don't understand what you're reading. That result was for the month of August, not a by-day record. We broke records this past week set in 1938 for the hottest day in August, not the hottest August altogether.
> 
> Hope you don't work a job requiring precision or anything.


Like agw scientists?


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 27, 2014)

mal said:


> In Colorado...
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same?...
> 
> Spring was downright cold.



And another rightwingnut denier who imagines that the short term weather in his backyard has anything to do with what is happening to the Earth's climate patterns and temperatures GLOBALLY....

*MAY
With records dating back to 1880, the combined average temperature over global land and ocean surfaces reached a record high for May, at 0.74°C (1.33°F) higher than the 20th century average. This surpassed the previous record high anomaly of 0.72°C (1.30°F) set in 2010. Four of the five warmest Mays on record have occurred in the past five years: 2010 (second warmest), 2012 (third warmest), 2013 (fifth warmest), and 2014 (warmest); currently, 1998 has the fourth warmest May on record. Additionally, May 2014 marked the 39th consecutive May and 351st consecutive month (more than 29 years) with a global temperature above the 20th century average. The last below-average global temperature for May occurred in 1976 and the last below-average temperature for any month occurred in February 1985.

JUNE
The combined average temperature across global land and ocean surfaces for June 2014 was record high for the month, at 0.72°C (1.30°F) above the 20th century average. This surpasses the previous record, set in June 1998, by 0.03°C (0.05°F). Nine of the ten warmest Junes on record have occurred during the 21st century, including each of the past five years. June 2014 also marks the second consecutive month with record high global temperatures. With the exception of February, every month to date in 2014 has ranked among the four warmest for its respective month. Additionally, June 2014 marked the 38th consecutive June and 352nd consecutive month with a global temperature above the 20th century average. The last below-average global temperature for June was June 1976 and the last below-average global temperature for any month was February 1985.

JULY
The average temperature across the world's land and ocean surfaces during July 2014 was 0.64°C (1.15°F) above the 20th century average, the fourth highest for July on record. The record warmest July occurred in 1998, with a temperature that was 0.73°C (1.31°F) higher than average. Eight of the 10 warmest Julys have occurred within the past 10 years (2002 also ranks among the 10 warmest). Additionally, July 2014 marked the 38th consecutive July and 353rd consecutive month with a global temperature above the 20th century average. The last below-average global temperature for July was July 1976 and the last below-average global temperature for any month was February 1985. With the exception of February, each month during 2014 to date has ranked among the four warmest compared to its respective month.*
*(source: NOAA)*


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2014)

RollingThunder said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > In Colorado...
> ...


 
more hot air...pun intended! .......


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 27, 2014)

jc456 said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > And another rightwingnut denier who imagines that the short term weather in his backyard has anything to do with what is happening to the Earth's climate patterns and temperatures GLOBALLY....
> ...



Well, at least you're correctly labeling your posts now. LOL.

The evidence, which you have to ignore for fear of your head exploding, speaks for itself....

*MAY
With records dating back to 1880, the combined average temperature over global land and ocean surfaces reached a record high for May, at 0.74°C (1.33°F) higher than the 20th century average. This surpassed the previous record high anomaly of 0.72°C (1.30°F) set in 2010. Four of the five warmest Mays on record have occurred in the past five years: 2010 (second warmest), 2012 (third warmest), 2013 (fifth warmest), and 2014 (warmest); currently, 1998 has the fourth warmest May on record. Additionally, May 2014 marked the 39th consecutive May and 351st consecutive month (more than 29 years) with a global temperature above the 20th century average. The last below-average global temperature for May occurred in 1976 and the last below-average temperature for any month occurred in February 1985.

JUNE
The combined average temperature across global land and ocean surfaces for June 2014 was record high for the month, at 0.72°C (1.30°F) above the 20th century average. This surpasses the previous record, set in June 1998, by 0.03°C (0.05°F). Nine of the ten warmest Junes on record have occurred during the 21st century, including each of the past five years. June 2014 also marks the second consecutive month with record high global temperatures. With the exception of February, every month to date in 2014 has ranked among the four warmest for its respective month. Additionally, June 2014 marked the 38th consecutive June and 352nd consecutive month with a global temperature above the 20th century average. The last below-average global temperature for June was June 1976 and the last below-average global temperature for any month was February 1985.

JULY
The average temperature across the world's land and ocean surfaces during July 2014 was 0.64°C (1.15°F) above the 20th century average, the fourth highest for July on record. The record warmest July occurred in 1998, with a temperature that was 0.73°C (1.31°F) higher than average. Eight of the 10 warmest Julys have occurred within the past 10 years (2002 also ranks among the 10 warmest). Additionally, July 2014 marked the 38th consecutive July and 353rd consecutive month with a global temperature above the 20th century average. The last below-average global temperature for July was July 1976 and the last below-average global temperature for any month was February 1985. With the exception of February, each month during 2014 to date has ranked among the four warmest compared to its respective month.
(source: NOAA)*


----------



## SSDD (Aug 27, 2014)

jc456 said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Real science is about expecting what your hypothesis predicts and if it doesn't happen, then you junk the hypothesis and try again till you get it right...climate science simply claims that whatever happens is what they were predicting and then they change the historical data to support the claim.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 27, 2014)

RollingThunder said:


> The evidence, which you have to ignore for fear of your head exploding, speaks for itself....



The fact that you must support your claim with fabricated and heavily altered data also speaks for itself.


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 27, 2014)

SSDD said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...



More extremely retarded and very fraudulent denier cult delusions from SSoooDDuuumb.


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 27, 2014)

SSDD said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence, which you have to ignore for fear of your head exploding, speaks for itself....
> ...


LOLOL.....so now your crackpot conspiracy theories tell you that all of the scientists at the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration are part of your imaginary worldwide conspiracy of hundreds of thousands of scientists who are all "_fudging_" all of the data? ROTFLMAO.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 27, 2014)

RollingThunder said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > RollingThunder said:
> ...



Guess you didn't hear about the data tampering down under...it has become a worldwide effort...US climate pseudoscience was just doing it first.


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 27, 2014)

SSDD said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...


You are sooooo gullible. You denier cultists have been claiming for the last few decades that there was a vast international secret conspiracy among tens of thousands of scientists in dozens of countries to alter data. That's so idiotic and desperate. Everybody who's sane laughs at you. Now your propaganda pushing puppetmasters are recycling the same old ridiculous and fraudulent story once again. Nobody believes your lies.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 27, 2014)

Notice how the AGW religion fall all over itself trying to refute the obvious. Temperatures in the US have been bone chilling for almost a year now.......and the national weather service is talking about "winter-like" temperatures in mid-September.

LOL....doesn't quite fit the AGW k00k established narrative so of course they are getting mental.


I get a big old kick out of it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 27, 2014)

PS.....this sure kicks the AGW nutters in the nut sacks.......and this from REALCLEARENERGY today......a close look on the stoopid high costs of renewables which are supposed to do what exactly??????


gay


Here is a recent analysis summary of the cost benefit ration of renewables >>>>>


*Dr Frank concluded that, using his cost-benefit figures, solar power is the most expensive way of reducing carbon emissions, followed by wind power. Then comes hydropower and nuclear plants. The most efficient way of cutting carbon, on his figures, is through a technology called gas combined cycle (gas CC, an especially efficient sort of gas-fuelled plant).

*
gay



The cost of renewable energy New numbers same conclusion The Economist


No wonder nobody cares about the science.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 27, 2014)

denier cult wiNnIng


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gigantor2.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 27, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Notice how the AGW religion fall all over itself trying to refute the obvious. Temperatures in the US have been bone chilling for almost a year now.......and the national weather service is talking about "winter-like" temperatures in mid-September. LOL....doesn't quite fit the AGW k00k established narrative so of course they are getting mental.



Speaking of _mental, _up pops the kookster with more retarded drivel based on the weather in his belly button. Even ignoring the fact that the USA only covers about 2% of the Earth's surface and some localized cold weather over parts of the country is meaningless to the global climate picture where many countries are experiencing much hotter than normal temperatures, there has been quite a bit  of variation even just within the US.

From NOAA, over the period from May to June....

*"California had its warmest Jan - May on record with a temperature 5.0 degrees F. above average. Large wildfires impacted southern CA in May."

"Alaska had a warm spring, with Anchorage having it's warmest May on record. Alaskan May snow cover extent was record small."

"The percent area of California in the worst category of drought expanded to 58%. California had its warmest Jan - July on record, surpassing the previous record by 1.4 degrees F."*

*"Alaska was warm and wet. Cold Bay had its warmest month of any month on record, while Juneau and Fairbanks had their second wettest July."*


----------



## elektra (Aug 27, 2014)

California is fine, no drought, we just had two inches of rain and have suffered a cold summer as well as a cold spring, despite what The Government claims.


----------



## elektra (Aug 27, 2014)

California's data is being manipulated, if one searches wunderground.com you will find the record highs not in 2014. On average california was about 48 degree this winter, hardly is this a warm winter.

where is the noaa data, bet nobody can link to the actual data from real scientific instruments.


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 27, 2014)

elektra said:


> California is fine, no drought, we just had two inches of rain and have suffered a cold summer as well as a cold spring, despite what The Government claims.


LOL. Oh, eekthetroll, you are soooo insane and delusional....or maybe you really do live in some weird denier cult Bizarro-world where everything is reversed....or maybe you just live somewhere up your own butthole....

*California steaming: State's hot year worsens drought*
USA TODAY
Doyle Rice
June 19, 2014
(excerpts)
*So far, California is enduring its hottest year on record, contributing to the state's worst level of drought in the past 40 years, according to a report from the National Climatic Data Center released Thursday morning. Through the first five months of the year, "temperatures in California have been about 5 degrees above average," said Jake Crouch, a climate scientist with the center in a conference call with reporters. The warmth in California has contributed to the drought that's now encompassing the entire state, according to the weekly U.S. Drought Monitor released Thursday.

Nearly one-third of the state is now in "exceptional" drought, the worst level, the monitor reported. This is the highest percentage in the history of the Drought Monitor, which began in 2000. Exceptional drought is now seen in the San Francisco Bay area, parts of Silicon Valley and the farmlands of central California. "From northern portions of the Coastal Range to Mt. Shasta, precipitation since October 1 totaled 30 to 50 percent of normal," wrote Eric Luebehusen of the U.S. Department of Agriculture in the monitor. Deficits of 16 to 32 inches of rain were reported. The drought is now comparable to the state's drought in the 1970s, according to Crouch. Drought impacts are likely to eventually be much higher than 40 years ago, however: While about 20 million people lived in California in the 1970s, the state's population is now nearly 40 million. For the spring season, which climatologists define as March, April and May, California had its 5th-warmest spring on record.*


----------



## elektra (Aug 28, 2014)

Whatever you say rolling blunder, so smart you are reading usa today, how about that movie chinatown, lots of truth and fact there. I say Chinatown is closer to the truth than the, "usa", today.

I just got 2 inches of rain, I see the hay field getting watered, the Castaic reservoir is full, the only thing happening is they are selling us more windmills and solar panels while raising water rates.

rolling blunder, why must you always talk about my butt? Seems a queer thing to do. 

Anyhow, if blunder must refer to Butts,  I can see how rolling blunder is gullible enough to believe everything in "USA Today".


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 28, 2014)

elektra said:


> Whatever you say rolling blunder, so smart you are reading usa today, how about that movie chinatown, lots of truth and fact there. I say Chinatown is closer to the truth than the, "usa", today.


OK...so you're simply insane and lost in the ozone.







elektra said:


> I just got 2 inches of rain, I see the hay field getting watered, the Castaic reservoir is full, the only thing happening is they are selling us more windmills and solar panels while raising water rates.


There was a little rain, mostly in the southern California deserts, that did almost nothing to ease the drought conditions gripping the state, nor did it fill the many very low reservoirs around the state. You seem very crazy.

*California drought continues to take heavy toll on reservoirs*
*The Los Angeles Times
By VERONICA ROCHA
August 21st 2014
The severe drought gripping nearly all of California eased ever so slightly this past week, but the state's reservoirs remain "seriously low," according to the latest figures released Thursday.

The amount of the state that now falls under the "severe" drought category — the third-harshest on a five-level scale — was down to 97.5%, a slight improvement from the 99.8% share during the same period last week, according to the U.S. Drought Map.

The progress, in part, is the result of above-normal rainfall in Southern California deserts for the last six months, according to Richard Tinker, who authored the latest drought report.

"Unfortunately, rainfall in this arid region will have no impact on the water shortages and seriously low reservoir stores reported throughout the state," he wrote.

Meanwhile, a study published in the journal Science on Thursday estimates that the ongoing drought in the western United States has caused a loss of 63 trillion gallons of groundwater since the beginning of 2013.

Researchers from UC San Diego’s Scripps Institution of Oceanography and the U.S. Geological Survey said the figure is the equivalent of four inches of water across the United States west of the Rocky Mountains.

Water supplies in California's three largest reservoirs — Trinity Lake, Lake Oroville and Lake Shasta — are roughly at 30% capacity, close to the record lows reached in 1977.  

The average capacity for most of the state's reservoirs, however, is at 59%, far better than the statewide average of 41% during the crippling drought of 1977, said Ted Thomas, spokesman for the California Department of Water Resources.

In July, the state's largest federal reservoir at Lake Shasta was at 36% capacity. But the latest numbers on Wednesday show the reservoir is only at 31% capacity, which is 4.5-million acre-feet of water.

Lake Oroville has also taken a huge hit during the prolonged drought.

At the reservoir's lowest point in September 1977, its capacity was at 645 feet above sea level, he said. As of Wednesday, the reservoir's capacity was at 684 feet above sea level.





*








elektra said:


> rolling blunder, why must you always talk about my butt?


It wouldn't even come up if you weren't so insistent on keeping your head jammed so far up there that you can tickle your tonsils by wiggling your ears.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 28, 2014)

RollingThunder said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > RollingThunder said:
> ...





They fudged just "some" of the data.

To the AGW bozo's.......that's just fine!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh......and the California drought is part of natural cycles.......zero relation to climate change. The AGW k00k alarmists do this shit all the time......as soon as some drought rolls around, they come out in droves to announce some biblical drought event happening. All BS of course.

Here is a historical perspective of drought ( something these bozo's never want you to see ). It comes......it goes.......just like it has forever.



[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/drought-1929-1978-b-3.png.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Oh......and the California drought is part of natural cycles.......zero relation to climate change. The AGW k00k alarmists do this shit all the time......as soon as some drought rolls around, they come out in droves to announce some biblical drought event happening. All BS of course.
> 
> Here is a historical perspective of drought ( something these bozo's never want you to see ). It comes......it goes.......just like it has forever.
> 
> ...


 They just don't know what a desert is?   I can only conclude that based on the pure nonsense of this guy anyway.  He's telling someone who lives in CA that he didn't get rain.  Now that is just stupid beyond his control.  Nice post BTW.......


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2014)

jc456 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Oh......and the California drought is part of natural cycles.......zero relation to climate change. The AGW k00k alarmists do this shit all the time......as soon as some drought rolls around, they come out in droves to announce some biblical drought event happening. All BS of course.
> ...


 
And that the people on the opposite coast know Elektra's weather better than him living in it.  I SEE BLIND PEOPLE.


----------



## elektra (Aug 28, 2014)

RollingThunder said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you say rolling blunder, so smart you are reading usa today, how about that movie chinatown, lots of truth and fact there. I say Chinatown is closer to the truth than the, "usa", today.
> ...





RollingThunder said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you say rolling blunder, so smart you are reading usa today, how about that movie chinatown, lots of truth and fact there. I say Chinatown is closer to the truth than the, "usa", today.
> ...



Rolling blunder, you do not see a see the bait?: no wonder you blunder so easily, first by quoting USA Today then LA Times, which I dismissed as political.  You thought the reference to Chinatown was crazy. 

Chinatown is about california water wars and the Los Angeles water wars.

Rolling Blunder, did you dismiss Chinatown simply because you ate ignorant or are you a bit to emotionally invested in your position
The Media reports clear skies when it's raining, last year we had record grape harvests, I see schools watering grass, fields of hay for the luxury of horses and I am to believe the people screaming drought a month before or rainy season begins. The same people who will get rich.

It's all about money and power, nothing else.


----------



## Crick (Aug 29, 2014)

Explain how people get rich claiming there is a drought.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 29, 2014)

Thunder......my visuals pwn your BS. Not to mention, the angry personal attack tirades make you look like a religious k00k. Every single response by a skeptic is met with a total mental meltdown!! Whats up with that?


Anyway......either way, nobody cares. The science chatter is irrelevant in the bigger picture. The AGW crowd has not been able to make its case to the world after 25 years. Fossil fuels still dominate and will for decades.


You lOsE


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 29, 2014)

You know JC.....if the country was exposed to this forum and digested the facts, there would be no AGW movement at all. The AGW is effective only inasmuch as they can present this shit with no context. Like on the California drought......the peddle this shit storyline and it is bought by the suckers who have zero concept of the history of drought.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 29, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> You know JC.....if the country was exposed to this forum and digested the facts, there would be no AGW movement at all. The AGW is effective only inasmuch as they can present this shit with no context. Like on the California drought......the peddle this shit storyline and it is bought by the suckers who have zero concept of the history of drought.


 Yes, I agree.  It is sad that reasonable people get suckered into such bs.  And in your previous post, you're exactly right, instead of calmly explaining thier position they message board yell and use insults like we did something directly to them.  For me, it's what perpetuates the false claim, it's something they can't defend so they'll just yell and scream and insult and buddy you just better like it.  It's the way my dad use to use corporal punishment for spilling a glass of milk.  Over react and act like a complete ass and push me away.  That's how I feel here from them, they act like my out of control father 50 years ago.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 29, 2014)

Im glad there are suckers though JC.......wouldn't be having so much fun on this forum if there weren't. Ive spent my life making fun of social oddball suckers. If you traced these people back to pre-adolescence, you would see a history of followers, cowardice, conformity, social outcasts, hysterical tendencies........these are all traits seen consistently with those on the far left. They ALL place a supreme trust in ALL of the conventional wisdom and reject ALL information that may take them out of the comfy zone. They can exist only in the comfy zone.....to venture out of it is tragic to these people. They were irrelevant in their younger years.....damn if theyre ever going to stray from the matrix dynamic. Even the most prolific losers often find a place to blend in........the social oddballs can find some sort of sanctuary in embracing this climate science crap.


----------



## Genevieve (Aug 29, 2014)

mal said:


> In Colorado...
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same?...
> 
> ...



Cooler than usual where I am too.
I heard that Global Warming is taking a break for as long as 10, maybe up to 20 years.


Sort of like it has done  ...........umm............in cycles  for.........as long as the earth has existed.


----------



## RollingThunder (Aug 30, 2014)

elektra said:


> RollingThunder said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


Rolling blunder, you do not see a see the bait?: no wonder you blunder so easily, first by quoting USA Today then LA Times, which I dismissed as political. [/quote]
Yeah, you dismiss two reputable major newspapers reporting on California's worsening drought because the facts disagree with your insane delusions. LOL. Such a crackpot!




elektra said:


> You thought the reference to Chinatown was crazy.


Nope! I thought *you* were crazy. Chinatown is a movie, it's fictional, it's set in the 1930s, and it has nothing to do with the current drought conditions that have been building up for several years.







elektra said:


> Chinatown is about california water wars and the Los Angeles water wars.


Right, and those have nothing whatsoever to do with the current drought.







elektra said:


> Rolling Blunder, did you dismiss Chinatown simply because you ate ignorant or are you a bit to emotionally invested in your position


Nope. I dismissed your idiotic Chinatown reference because it has nothing whatsoever to do with the current drought.









elektra said:


> It's all about money and power, nothing else.


No again. This is all about you being a delusional retard.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2014)

Rolling Blunder, so little you know. If rolling blunder could not insult rolling blunder could not post any response.

Chinatown is a movie with a fictional story, yes, but like all good stories there are also facts, like there is a california, it's in the movie but for "rolling blunder", that makes it fiction. Mulholland also was not simply the name of the road above hollywood, Mulholland was the water commissioner while Los Angeles was conspiring to steal Owens Valley water. And what about the newspaper then printing article's to scare the people? Would it not be the retard who blindly believes the same paper who in the past printed false water/drought stories.

Just a year ago, maybe two the drought was over and the story was the mayor was not going to end the water restrictions, which meant people would still get all the water they need but they would pay more.

Further the cost to go green energy is raising the cost of water dramatically, 100%

California also shut down two nuclear reactors. 

Maybe california needs to produce electricity instead of wasting over a 100 billion on green energy.

The politicians are crooks, agw and the drought, green energy, it's all a huge fraud. 

California needs energy to pump water.

Banks have loaned all the money to build all this green energy garbage, they get rich while printing the stories the retards believe.


----------



## Crick (Aug 30, 2014)

Rolling Thunder was correct.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 30, 2014)

Crick said:


> Rolling Thunder was correct.



Which proves how dumb you really are.


----------



## Crick (Aug 30, 2014)

Which indicates I think you're wrong.  But, it's not as if you weren't already aware.


----------

